# Live Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 13/04



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Starts out with Edge RAW Recap
> 
> Alberto Del Rios ring announcer comes out
> 
> ...


Im listening to wzronline and someones ringing in from the arena, so I thought I would type it up


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

if they handle it right. the adr promo on edge could be an awesome heat generator


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

"It was his destiny for him to go out like a crippled coward"

I got to give Alberto credit to that. lol

Great way to give him some big heat and I actually think he should use that as life long credibility as a Heel as "The Man who retired Edge"


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm glad I got the "not so spoiling part" of the spoilers. The Battle Royal is all I needed to hear, now to wait until Friday


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

the Masterpiece to win the 20 man battle royal. book it


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuck sake they couldnt have just gave it to Christian since he was involved, cant see him winning


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shame the door isn't open for Wade Barrett to take over now. I'm really worried about him.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Kofi squash oh wow!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I hope I'm wrong, but this 20 man battle royal seems like WWE's way of not putting Christian in the WHC match at extreme rules. It smells like WWE's typical bullshit.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

XPac99 said:


> Fuck sake they couldnt have just gave it to Christian since he was involved, cant see him winning


People should really learn by now


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

A face should win the battle royal, Kofi just got squashed so that leaves Christian, Kane & Big Show?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

WOW a squash towards Kofi? I'm no fan of him by all means but Jesus Christ what did he do backstage for him to be on this losing streak as of late? 



Instant Karma said:


> Shame the door isn't open for Wade Barrett to take over now. I'm really worried about him.


No door is open for him sadly since he is the Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Coke Wave said:


> People should really learn by now


LOL This.

I'm not holding my breath on Christian winning the battle royal...but if he wins it will make me super happy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kane will probably win it.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Christian is winning, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So Corre wants all the belts, Zeke as World Champion now?


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Please christ let Christian have the Rey Mysterio 2006 push.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Good god, if Christian does not get the championship or a shot at it after virtually having the path cleared for him, we ... PARTY! 

Seriously, this forum's implosion would be a joy to behold.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

SM28 said:


> Please christ let Christian have the Rey Mysterio 2006 push.


A push that led to one of the worst title reigns in history? I would rather it not be that way.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

> Cody Rhodes Promo - Challenged Rey to another match, Rey comes out and 619's Cody and heads to the back


lol.. can they be lazier than this.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Coke Wave said:


> A push that led to one of the worst *title reigns* in history? I would rather it not be that way.


I bolded the only thing I care about in that sentence.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

SM28 said:


> I bolded the only thing I care about in that sentence.


 Well if that's all you care about then that's cool. Ziggler also has a title reign lol


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

yay another generic Teddy Long promo. Christan to win Battle Royal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SM28 said:


> I bolded the only thing I care about in that sentence.


You and me both. 

It will never happen, though. And people will still never learn.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Coke Wave said:


> Well if that's all you care about then that's cool. Ziggler also has a title reign lol


And we loved all 11 minutes of it, mind you.


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Christian should be in the main event. I like him as a performer, I think he should be the champion. His reign may not be SUPER AWESOME, but since I figured he'd never make it into even the upper mid-card I would be happy with that.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, a kofi squash


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Really WWE? Really? You have Kofi get squashed? THE most over wrestler on Smackdown getting squashed to a guy who lost to Santino's group at WM in under two minutes? Wow. Way to ignore a push for your most over young star when you have almost no star power...


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Im listening to wzronline and someones ringing in from the arena, so I thought I would type it up:
> 
> Teddy Long Comes out, not happy with adr, says ADR will be in the ladder match at extreme rules, ADR will face *the winner of a 20 man battle royal*


Please not the Big Show, please not the Big Show....


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I knew this would be a tearjerker.

Damnit Edge.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a sick feeling that Big Show is going to win this battle royal


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

20 man battle royale? Where are they gonna get 20 men?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

el dandy said:


> I have a sick feeling that Big Show is going to win this battle royal




me too


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Edge, you just know how to touch people. Thanks bud, hope to see you soon on my TV.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

The fact that they are giving out the title tonight and it isnt to ADR pretty much guarantess Christian is going to win it, as they obviously have something planeed for christian and ADR.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

No doubt in my mind that Christian will and should win the Battle Royal. If not...fuck this company.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

tonymontoya said:


> 20 man battle royale? Where are they gonna get 20 men?


some raw star will be in the battle battle royal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jm99 said:


> The fact that they are giving out the title tonight and it isnt to ADR pretty much guarantess Christian is going to win it, as they obviously have something planeed for christian and ADR.


Who said it was a title match? They never mentioned that in the spoilers, looks to me like the belt is vacant.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

el dandy said:


> I have a sick feeling that Big Show is going to win this battle royal


Please no....


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Edge segments seem very sad. I don't think I'll bare to keep watching once all these guys from my childhood are gone.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

This will be the first Smackdown I watch in years.....Edge's final episode...


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Who said it was a title match? They never mentioned that in the spoilers, looks to me like the belt is vacant.


I just assumed that was the sensible thing to do, since having a battle royal just to face ADR for a vacant title, when winning the title as a result of the battle royal leads to the same match at extreme rules. That and they did it the last time the belt was vacated on smackdown IIRC. Granted thats just speculation from me and it might not be for the title.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The battle royal isnt for the world title, its for the right to face ADR at Extreme Rules. 


So ??? vs ADR for Vacant Title in a Ladder match


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Big Show or Kane will win. This is WWE people.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jm99 said:


> I just assumed that was the sensible thing to do, since having a battle royal just to face ADR for a vacant title, when winning the title as a result of the battle royal leads to the same match at extreme rules. That and they did it the last time the belt was vacated on smackdown IIRC. Granted thats just speculation from me and it might not be for the title.


The thing is, ADR is almost assuredly gonna win the title at Extreme Rules anyway, so what is the point in a 3 week or so reign? The belt is passed along enough as it is. I don't want to see it vacant, but they achieve nothing by giving the title to someone just to drop it to ADR a few weeks later.

Besides, ADR won the #1 contendership last week. Being #1 contender means that nobody gets a chance to be world champion before you do.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

theyre going to use this battle royal to move over a raw star to smackdown perhaps orton or punk but i think they have to do something to give smackdown some much needed starpower


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

(3) Kelly Kelly beat Layla (w/Michelle McCool). After Layla lost, McCool backed Layla to the center of the ring. Michelle went to leave, but Layla grabbed her. Michelle then shoved her off.

Thats the result of the divas match if anyone actually cares.

As for the battle royal Kinda has to be Christian. No one else really makes sense.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

In other spoilers it says Edge smacks Del Rio in the face backstage instead of just walking away. Just saying.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> theyre going to use this battle royal to move over a raw star to smackdown perhaps orton or punk but i think they have to do something to give smackdown some much needed starpower



My thoughts exactly...

As much as it would be cool to see christian get a shot, i'd rather see this forum's reaction if he DOESN'T

Orton winning the BR would cause an uproar


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> (3) Kelly Kelly beat Layla (w/Michelle McCool). After Layla lost, McCool backed Layla to the center of the ring. Michelle went to leave, but Layla grabbed her. Michelle then shoved her off.
> 
> Thats the result of the divas match if anyone actually cares.
> 
> As for the battle royal Kinda has to be Christian. *No one else really makes sense.*


Which is the exact direction they will take it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Which is the exact direction they will take it.


Indeed. Calling Christian not winning it.

I don't know who's gonna win it, but I know who's not going to...


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> My thoughts exactly...
> 
> As much as it would be cool to see christian get a shot, i'd rather see this forum's reaction if he DOESN'T
> 
> Orton winning the BR would cause an uproar


Oh, absolutely. I'd love to see the reaction, since I'm not bothered either way if he gets a title shot. But if they don't have him win it pretty much throws away the whole storyline since the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> In other spoilers it says Edge smacks Del Rio in the face backstage instead of just walking away. Just saying.


Exactly.

The only other guy worth putting in ladder match is Sin Cara, Chavo Guerrero, or Rey Mysterio. Sin Cara isn't built up enough yet. Mysterio has a feud with Cody Rhodes. And Guerrero is a jobber.

I guess they could also go the "double-winner" route and have both Rhodes and Mysterio inserted, but I doubt that with the 3-way for the WWE Title on the RAW side. 

Christian is the only one who makes sense.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

big show out.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

big show just got eliminated, who does that leave now, kane?


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Hoping it's not Kane!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Big Show eliminated!!!!!!


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Big Show out is surprising. Especially that early. 

Now just knock out Kane & Mysterio. Then it would have to be christian.. no other face is over enough.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shows out? Ok So it's out of Kane, Christian, Kofi & Rey if they are all in.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

If R Trooph can make the WWE title match then it is reasonable to think that they could hot shot Trent Barretta or somebody like that tonight.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

It'll be Mysterio. There is a more likely chance that The "APPLE" does a Nexus-style attack on Edge in the back than Christian does at winning this battle royale.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

brodus clay is out


----------



## Corre (Apr 13, 2011)

Kofi? Maybe its time to give him a push?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe Rey? lol


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Christian will win.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

It's going to be christian. Even if he won't win the title at ER, he's still going to win the battle royal, especially on this night.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

kane is gone


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kane is eliminated!!!

GAbriel eliminated barrett!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

You guys can listen at

http://www.wzronline.com/wrestling-news/wzr-radio-on-air-now-were-live-inside-the-arena-at-sd.html

Christian is still in it...down to 4?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Kane is eliminated!!!
> 
> *GAbriel eliminated barrett!!!*


Holy shit!!! 

I'm watching JUST for that (well and Christian winning, I hope!!).

Gabriel = awesome.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Kane will get his vengeance. Mark my words.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Christian, JG, Swagger, Rey


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

masters is still in lmao.


Kofi isnt even there


barrett eliminated by gabriel


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Swagger, Rey, Christian & Gabs final four? 

Christian gotta do it.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm going to kill somebody if Rey wins


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rey's winning this loly


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

A blind folded stuck in the basement Stevie Wonder can see that Christians winning this!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

doesnt jack swagger have a match already?


final 3, swagger, christian, rey





rey is gone!!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

its down to christian and rey now!, holy shit,


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Christian wins, yay! Wait, no?


----------



## Corre (Apr 13, 2011)

Swagger and Christian.

No way we have Swagger vs. Del Rio, so 
Christian will need to be the winner!!


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, you guys got your wish


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rey & Christian in the final two then. Why is swagger even in this? He already has a match at ER :lmao

Edit

Christian won it? At least they did the logical thing


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

REY'S OUT

Christian got this!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Christian/ADR.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian better win only because if he does, it's absolutely confirmed that ADR becomes the champ on May 1'st. If Rey wins, there's a possibility he could lose.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Christian obviously winning.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

If Rey wins, WWE has lost my money for a 2nd consecutive PPV. 

They lost my money at Wrestlemania by not having Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus on the card.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty poor booking to have Swagger even in this.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Christian better win only because if he does, it's absolutely confirmed that ADR becomes the champ on May 1'st. If Rey wins, there's a possibility he could lose.


Reys gone. Its down to Christian and Swagger.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow Swagger and Christian. I wonder who's winning


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Swaggers Soaring Eagle to interfere!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

My bad swagger & Christian final two. Well Christian defo got it then.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

The forum meltdown if swagger wins will be hilarious.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

If Christian wins. I'm really happy. 

Christian is my favourite, so that's obviously huge. 

But Gabriel making the Final Four? AWESOME!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jm99 said:


> Reys gone. Its down to Christian and Swagger.


Yeah, I know that now. This thread does kinda go fast. 

Anyway, I guess Christian wins because Swagger's booked already. So that means ADR is *guaranteed* to walk out of ER the champ. Celebration time.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Indeed. Calling Christian not winning it.
> 
> I don't know who's gonna win it, but I know who's not going to...


Ahaha wrong as usual. You really are terrible at predicting things. 

Anyways, I'm pretty pumped for this Smackdown. Edge's last Smackdown, Christian winning the battle royal and he finally has a real chance to at becoming champion. Smackdown is in trouble with the loss of Edge but they can hold on until the draft to bring in star power.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CHRISTIAN WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

MARKKKKKKKK


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Christian wins!


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Christian has won it \o/


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

edge!!!


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

MARKING OUT!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good thing this isn't a Raw discussion thread. Forum would have crashed due to Christian winning.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

FUCK YEAH!!!! Christian wins!!!

So looking forward to this Smackdown!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Christian wins!! Mark out! 

Edge and Christian in the ring.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Christian/Edge!!!

ADR's gonna winning at EC...but i wish there was some way C could win....


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

christian....... yes yes .. 

adr and have chris have some crazy chemistry. ladder match gonna steal the show at ER..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rockstar™;9574798 said:


> Ahaha wrong as usual. You really are terrible at predicting things.
> 
> Anyways, I'm pretty pumped for this Smackdown. Edge's last Smackdown, Christian winning the battle royal and he finally has a real chance to at becoming champion. Smackdown is in trouble with the loss of Edge but they can hold on until the draft to bring in star power.


Come on.  I knew Christian was really going to win, I was just saying that because I know how WWE loves to screw him and they could easily swerve us.


----------



## Corre (Apr 13, 2011)

Christian!!! Christian!!! At last your ownwwwnnnnn!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Grats Christian. Can't wait to see you job to Del Rio at the PPV.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeeeeeeewho!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

It was obvious. I even think he's going to win at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

That ring must be totally reeking of awesomeness right now


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Don't be stupid. I knew Christian was really going to win, I was just saying that because I know how WWE loves to screw him and they could easily swerve us.


LOL, can you believe believe this guy :lmao


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Fuck.

Christian will win the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rules.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone better be recording that shizzzz!!!!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

5 second pose!?!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

5 SECOND POSE BITCHES!!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

5 second pose bitches! 

Hope this shows on the broadcast


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Christian will win the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rules.


Nah Del Rio is taking it. I'd love to be wrong, but I just can't see it happening.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a feeling Christian's winning at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Let me be the first to say it...Christian will win the World Title on May 1st at Extreme Rules!


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Come on.  I knew Christian was really going to win, I was just saying that because I know how WWE loves to screw him and they could easily swerve us.


You knew Christian was going to win? Yet you said "I know who isn't going to win"? Yeah, okay


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OMFG that sounds awesome!!!

Thank you Edge! Thank you Edge! Thank you Edge!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

5 second pose FTW! Damn this should have all happened live on Raw!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

> Edge & Christian are hugging, they are both crying.


man.. what a great moment.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

> CHRISTIAN WINS
> 
> Edge & Christian are hugging, they are both crying.


Can't wait to see that.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Man Pyro, you must be pretty stoked about this next PPV. Your top 3 guys are in the main events and you are guarandamnteed to have ADR or Christian walk out as a world champion.

How do you feel?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Come on.  I knew Christian was really going to win, I was just saying that because I know how WWE loves to screw him and they could easily swerve us.


Holy backtrack batman!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple h HOLY SHIZZZ!!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, I know that now. This thread does kinda go fast.
> 
> Anyway, I guess Christian wins because Swagger's booked already. So that means ADR is *guaranteed* to walk out of ER the champ. Celebration time.


celebration time? wait are u actually going for del rio over christian? wtf


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

trips!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rockstar™ said:


> You knew Christian was going to win? Yet you said "I know who isn't going to win"? Yeah, okay


It was the ONLY match that made sense, plus with Edge being there, he was going to win so they could have their moment. HOWEVER, you KNOW how WWE is with him. You've gotta have a pessimistic mind with Christian because of his track record and think the worst could happen which is what I was doing.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RECORD THIS SH!T this sounds great!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sounds like a great way to end the show and Edge's career. Great Job WWE


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I hope all this is shown on television. Sounds great.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like the best SD ever that's what it fuckin sounds like


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't know HHH and Edge were such good friends. Really cool


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> It was the ONLY match that made sense, plus with Edge being there, he was going to win so they could have their moment. HOWEVER, you KNOW how WWE is with him. You've gotta have a pessimistic mind with Christian because of his track record and think the worst could happen which is what I was doing.


They could have gone with other matches if they wanted to. Most other people thought Christian would win, obviously you didn't though so I don't know why you don't just admit you were wrong. You'd think you would be used to it by now, being wrong about stuff I mean, but I guess not.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

this is some must watch tv.

last minutes of the battle royal and the aftermath screams epic...


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

This is great. Can't wait to watch Smackdown now.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Well....at least Christian is getting a main-event match FOR the title....but dammit, Vince...would it really have killed you to put the belt on Christian for 2 freaking weeks?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They probably won't show the part with Chavo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RatedRudy said:


> celebration time? wait are u actually going for del rio over christian? wtf


I don't want Del Rio to beat Christian, I want Christian to win, but I've accepted the fact that Vince will NEVER let it happen. I know it's inevitable that he's going to lose so I'm taking it for what it is, I'm going to be content with Del Rio because I don't have much choice. 



> Man Pyro, you must be pretty stoked about this next PPV. Your top 3 guys are in the main events and you are guarandamnteed to have ADR or Christian walk out as a world champion.
> 
> How do you feel?


I'm happy, but my top 3 guys are actually Punk, Christian and Alex Riley. :$ 

Still, I'm very happy.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

PLEASE show all of the ending on TV! This weeks Smackdown is a must see!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They HAVE to show that on TV cmon!!!!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

You can hate on WWE on some aspects but they sure know how to create an unforgettable moment.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Is HHH there to pedigree Edge on the announcer table for a official goodbye? 


Im so watching SD.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

sounds epic lol


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

They finally made a moment that can substitute the Eddie/Benoit moment, seeing as it has been tarnished. Not as big as closing WrestleMania, but still.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a feeling they'll end the show after the five second pose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> I have a feeling they'll end the show after the five second pose


Definitely.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Enjoy this moment right here and the next 2 weeks, fellow Peeps.

Christian hasn't been in this position since the Spring of 2005. The chance to enjoy him in the main event may never come again.

I hope they make the video of the ending available on WWE.com or something as an exclusive. They'll just show the 5 second pose on TV IMO


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

edge & christian in their prime. faf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9ZAuT78WbE&feature=related


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

300+ people in the Smackdown section and I'm sure this is the most people wzr online has have listen to their live radio stream. Can't wait to see this SD!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Definitely.


Agreed, but they might show the extra stuff on WWE.com...no?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Man, I really hope they air this on TV. That would be great. 
If not, there's always the WWEFanNation channel on Youtube or WWE.com video exclusive. 
I would have killed to be in the arena after the Battle Royal. It would have been so emotional.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great to see that they are giving Edge a classy send off. I haven't been a big fan of the guy in quite some time, but he was going out there constantly hurting and trying to give his best, which is all anybody could ever ask for.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Holy shit! Christian actually won and is on a singles World Title match on PPV! I could go either way with ADR and Christian, both are awesome. Oh and nice send off with Edge and Christian.

Very good week for veteran midcarders/ex-TNA castoffs, R-Truth and Christian in World Title matches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MRRSNTNO said:


> They finally made a moment that can substitute the Eddie/Benoit moment, seeing as it has been tarnished. Not as big as closing WrestleMania, but still.


Except that it means nothing since it didn't have the title involved.

You've got to love Vince's stubbornness, he couldn't even allow Christian to hold the belt for 1 night to have his moment with Edge. Now THAT'S genuine hatred.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I don't want Del Rio to beat Christian, I want Christian to win, but I've accepted the fact that Vince will NEVER let it happen. I know it's inevitable that he's going to lose so I'm taking it for what it is, I'm going to be content with Del Rio because I don't have much choice.


Why? Because he didn't win the title in the last 2 years when right after coming back from TNA? He's in the main event to stay, his title reign is coming sooner or later regardless of how many more times you post that exact line.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

metty31 said:


> Agreed, but they might show the extra stuff on WWE.com...no?




Yeah they usually do


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

metty31 said:


> Agreed, but they might show the extra stuff on WWE.com...no?


I hope so. They probably won't though. We're going to have to search on youtube. I'm sure people will post videos from this show by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Why? Because he didn't win the title in the last 2 years when right after coming back from TNA? He's in the main event to stay, his title reign is coming sooner or later regardless of how many more times you post that exact line.


Alright, keep thinking that. You'll be brought back to reality sooner or later.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What are the odds of ADR/Christian going on last at Extreme Rules? I really can't see WWE having R Truth close out a ppv, even if it's a secondary one.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> Edge segments seem very sad. I don't think I'll bare to keep watching once all these guys from my childhood are gone.


i know the feeling man


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cena will still main event, especially if he's going to win it.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> What are the odds of ADR/Christian going on last at Extreme Rules? I really can't see WWE having R Truth close out a ppv, even if it's a secondary one.


I can't imagine the World Heavyweight Championship going from opening WrestleMania to closing Extreme Rules in less than a month.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> What are the odds of ADR/Christian going on last at Extreme Rules? I really can't see WWE having R Truth close out a ppv, even if it's a secondary one.


I'd bet on it going last, especially if Christian wins. Would be a great moment to end the show with.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God how dreadful then if the triple threat goes on last.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow they made a big celebration for Christian already?! I hope they don't play it on TV because I don't think WWE would want to do another one for him at EXTREME RULES if he wins the title which means Del Rio is going to win. Edge coming out for him at ER instead of this Friday would make way more sense unless Edge has got some retirement activities to do during EXTREME RULES lol.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Amber B said:


> What are the odds of ADR/Christian going on last at Extreme Rules? I really can't see WWE having R Truth close out a ppv, even if it's a secondary one.


I would it is a lock to close.

With all the emotion attached to this match, and it's a gimmick match, and it's for the vacant title.

This will be a match of the year candidate. They will fuck shit up at the PPV.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> What are the odds of ADR/Christian going on last at Extreme Rules? I really can't see WWE having R Truth close out a ppv, even if it's a secondary one.


Pretty much no chance. The Smackdown title will never finish a PPV that also includes the Raw title. Even if the Raw title wasnt in the PPV, Cena would still close the show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Amber B said:


> What are the odds of ADR/Christian going on last at Extreme Rules? I really can't see WWE having R Truth close out a ppv, even if it's a secondary one.


I was just going to write, "Christian/Del Rio must close Extreme Rules."

Firstly, it's probably going to be an excellent match. 

Secondly, the triple threat could be very fugly and Cena/Miz just closed out Wrestlemania. 

Thirdly, no matter what happens--if Del Rio wins or if Christian wins--it's going to be big. People are going to be talking about it. It should be the last match of the night at Extreme Rules. 

We can all see what game they're playing with the WWE Championship match. Miz will retain, go on for at least another month as champ, ho hum. The other championship is up for grabs and you have a classic confrontation between the guy who's toiled for years beneath the power structure, never the company's choice (as the Matt/Christian promo from last summer detailed) against the guy being given the rocket ship push by the company. Art is mirroring reality and reality is mirroring art here. 

They'd be fools to not have this match close out Extreme Rules.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> What are the odds of ADR/Christian going on last at Extreme Rules? I really can't see WWE having R Truth close out a ppv, even if it's a secondary one.


Christian and ADR aren't big enough names to close a show, then again Angle/Lesnar closed WMXIX despite the show being loaded with bigger starpower so who knows? Extreme Rules is in Tampa which is Christian's place of residence in the US so they can play him up being a 'hometown' boy or something.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Eurgh, I just imagined a PPV being closed out with R-Truth's theme playing...

*shudder*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

jm99 said:


> Pretty much no chance. The Smackdown title will never finish a PPV that also includes the Raw title. Even if the Raw title wasnt in the PPV, Cena would still close the show.


Edge/Hardy and Punk/Hardy (twice) closed the show before with the latter closing SummerSlam. Surely this can close an Extreme Rules.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

I highly doubt that the ladder match will close the show.They didn't even let Edge retirement close the show on raw and instead had R-Truth.And isn't Cena ALWAYS in the main even no matter who he's fueding with or even if there's no title involve?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

jm99 said:


> Pretty much no chance. The Smackdown title will never finish a PPV that also includes the Raw title. Even if the Raw title wasnt in the PPV, Cena would still close the show.


There are too many examples to list to demonstrate your wrongness on this one. But just for the heck of it, how about Night of Champions, Summerslam and Breaking Point, all back to back to back in 2009? Cena has gone on in the middle of a PPV either for or not for the WWE Championship with the Smackdown World Title on the line at night's end seemingly dozens of times. 

Especially with what will probably be a dissatisfying ending on at least a kayfabe level, there's really no reason for Zookeepah/Cena/Miz to close out Extreme Rules.

Christian/Del Rio, however, should close it. Preferably with Edge sitting at ringside/on commentary.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Friend just texted me. He was in attendance.

"Awesome night. You'd have to be crazy to NOT think Christian isn't winning the World Heavyweight Championship. The entire crowd definitely wanted CC to win."


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

jm99 said:


> Pretty much no chance. The Smackdown title will never finish a PPV that also includes the Raw title. Even if the Raw title wasnt in the PPV, Cena would still close the show.


Smackdown title matches closed PPVs a few times in 2008 and 2009. Hardy/HHH/Edge Armageddon. Edge/Hardy in the ladder match. And Hardy/Punk at Summerslam are the ones I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

It will close the show. I don't care how much Vince supposedly hates Christian. There is no way a very non-extreme triple threat, featuring R-Truth of all people, is going to close an Extreme Rules PPV. They'll close with the ladder match.

EDIT: Especially with the emotional tie-in of the Edge retirement.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Amber B said:


> What are the odds of ADR/Christian going on last at Extreme Rules? I really can't see WWE having R Truth close out a ppv, even if it's a secondary one.


Cena/Miz/Truth will close out because the match involves Cena.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Christian/ADR in a ladder match should be fantastic. One of these two will win their first world title and I'm not fussed who takes it because I'm a fan of both. 

I Can't wait till Extreme Rules!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Smackdown title matches closed PPVs a few times in 2008 and 2009. Hardy/HHH/Edge Armageddon. Edge/Hardy in the ladder match. And Hardy/Punk at Summerslam are the ones I remember off the top of my head.


As well as Punk/Hardy at Night of Champions.

Cena/Orton for the WWE title took place at NOC and Summerslam...didn't take the final spot.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Edge/Hardy and Punk/Hardy (twice) closed the show before with the latter closing SummerSlam. Surely this can close an Extreme Rules.


Hardy was HUGE back then and had biggest pop than Cena.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK....lets think of something. Can't we come up with a way to troll WWE and make a massive case for Christian? I don't know....pretend to be 10 year olds raving about Christian. Everyone go buy a Christian shirt. This could work....maybe....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> Friend just texted me. He was in attendance.
> 
> "Awesome night. You'd have to be crazy to NOT think Christian isn't winning the World Heavyweight Championship. The entire crowd definitely wanted CC to win."


Yeah, we're crazy because we know Vince is a stubborn prick...

In fact, I'll go ahead and point something out. The fact that Edge came out after Christian won and hugged him TONIGHT, is basically proof that Del Rio is going over, because if Christian was going to win, they would've definately, definately saved that moment for the PPV. It's not happening. This entire debacle is going to be used solely to get heat on Del Rio. Put. Money. On. It.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Pot calling the kettle black...

*ahem*

Anyway, I think Vince will put the belt on Christian, but not because he thinks he deserves it, but more as a thank you gift for Edge. I'm sure Edge would be happy knowing the person to succeed him as world champion is his best friend. I wouldn't count on him holding the title for long, though.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, we're crazy because we know Vince is a stubborn prick...


He knows where the money's at. Your obsession with Vince keeping a grudge is ridiculous. He's not going to let a feel-good story that just fell into his lap go to waste, especially with Edge's backing.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> Pot calling the kettle black...
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> Anyway, I think Vince will put the belt on Christian, but not because he thinks he deserves it, but more as a thank you gift for Edge. I'm sure Edge would be happy knowing the person to succeed him as world champion is his best friend. I wouldn't count on him holding the title for long, though.


Well, that's just the thing. It would have killed Vince to put the belt on Christian for 2 weeks? I mean seriously, you can't throw Christian and the fans a freaking bone here?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Christian won't win, Alberto needs to get the belt and then have a face chase him.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Who's to say Edge will be at Extreme Rules? I'm sure he's off to enjoy some freedom.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

W>C said:


> Christian won't win, Alberto needs to get the belt and then have a face chase him.


What top face? Rey is the only other one besides Christian now on SD unless they draft a couple of guys over.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

W>C said:


> Christian won't win, Alberto needs to get the belt and then have a face chase him.


This. As much as I want Christian to win at ER, having Del Rio lose would be a bad decision business-wise long term. It would seriously damage him and WWE obviously has big, long-term plans for him.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope they show the stuff at the end in its entirety. They did it for HBK and Flair, why not for Edge?

In other news, Kofi gets squashed. Let me understand this, your top face just retires and the only conceivable person (besides Christian of course) on the SD roster that can step up a level as a face gets buried. Hayes booking at its finest.

The Gabriel/Barrett interaction sounds interesting. That could be a hell of a feud for the IC title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> He knows where the money's at. Your obsession with Vince keeping a grudge is ridiculous. He's not going to let a feel-good story that just fell into his lap go to waste, especially with Edge's backing.


What kind of MONEY is he going to make on this? The only profit he could possibly make is people who order the PPV to see Christian win and the money goes through whether he wins or loses. After that, there's nothing to be made.

Besides, there's more for him to gain, ultimately, from creating a new star in Del Rio than he'll make from giving Christian the belt, as unfortunate as that is.

Look, I get it, you want Christian to win, badly enough that you'll go to any lengths to believe that it will happen, but you're setting yourselves up to be disappointed. I am not going to make that mistake.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

its pretty funny how people say they cant give the title to christian because he's too old and not a long term option, when ADR is turning 34 month. 



Christian has had 1 major injury his whole career, unlike Edge he can go into his early 40's imo. stop making up this bs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who says he can't win because he's old? He's no older than JBL or Benoit or Eddie when they won theirs. He can't win because Vince won't fucking ALLOW it simply because HE isn't impressed with Christian even though the entire lockerroom and the vast majority of the fans are.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> What kind of MONEY is he going to make on this? The only profit he could possibly make is people who order the PPV to see Christian win and the money goes through whether he wins or loses. After that, there's nothing to be made.
> 
> Besides, there's more for him to gain, ultimately, from creating a new star in Del Rio than he'll make from giving Christian the belt, as unfortunate as that is.
> 
> Look, I get it, you want Christian to win, badly enough that you'll go to any lengths to believe that it will happen, but you're setting yourselves up to be disappointed. I am not going to make that mistake.


Um, it was OFFF the air.


Edge is going to rest up, if Christian is booked to win I'm sure he'll show up and they'll embrace each other on air.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao I love Christian debates.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Who says he can't win because he's old? He's no older than JBL or Benoit or Eddie when they won theirs. He can't win because Vince won't fucking ALLOW it simply because HE isn't impressed with Christian even though the entire lockerroom and the vast majority of the fans are.


Not you, but around the forums people have been saying he's too old and act like he's retiring next year




I seriously doubt Vince was impressed with Hardy either, but the fans pushed him to the title. Same with Christian


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Who says he can't win because he's old? He's no older than JBL or Benoit or Eddie when they won theirs. He can't win because Vince won't fucking ALLOW it simply because HE isn't impressed with Christian even though the entire lockerroom and the vast majority of the fans are.


Exactly. This, 1 million times over.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao I love Christian debates.


Yup. Every Tuesday night for the past 2 years has been Christian Debate League!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> After the Smackdown taping in Albany, NY ended, Christian and Edge embraced and gave the crowd a "Five second pose."
> 
> This led to the entire WWE roster in attendance from Triple H on down came out on the ramp to pay tribute to Edge. Big Show, Rey Mysterio, Chavo Guerrero and eventually Triple H joined Edge and Christian. I was told it was awesome and the crowd loved it.
> 
> ...


It's going to make the cut, at least for WWE.com. I'm so gonna mark out at the site of Trips and Christian in the same ring!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> What kind of MONEY is he going to make on this? The only profit he could possibly make is people who order the PPV to see Christian win and the money goes through whether he wins or loses. After that, there's nothing to be made.
> 
> Besides, there's more for him to gain, ultimately, from creating a new star in Del Rio than he'll make from giving Christian the belt, as unfortunate as that is.
> 
> Look, I get it, you want Christian to win, badly enough that you'll go to any lengths to believe that it will happen, but you're setting yourselves up to be disappointed. I am not going to make that mistake.


No, I don't want him to win badly. I wouldn't be surprised to see Christian lose at all. But I also wouldn't be surprised to see him win, either. This entire feud has "feel-good moment" written all over it, and with Vince's track record (Eddie's passing and Rey's insane push), why WOULDN'T he take a chance?

Rey Mysterio had an abysmal first championship reign, but that's not what mattered. It was the feel-good moment that brought in the cash, and will most likely be the ticket sales Vince needs.

And what's also important is the feud itself. If ADR wins it, who else is going to challenge him? Show? A buried Kofi? No. Christian. The only way to garner any long term interest is to have ADR chase the title until he obviously wins it.

I am merely telling you my take and my opinion of how it should be booked. It ain't about disappointment but a way to garner interest and sales while also being happy for Christian to boot.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

el dandy said:


> Yup. Every Tuesday night for the past 2 years has been Christian Debate League!


At first it used to annoy the hell out of me but now its just funny. Pyro (the realist) vs Everybody else (the idealists) makes for great entertainment lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hope they book this apparent Gabriel face turn well. He had so much more momentum back when the Old Nexus had so much momentum. In retrospect, *Cynic* was right. They should've had Gabriel play Otunga's part as the dissident within Nexus against Barrett, and then spun that into Cena helping to turn Gabriel to the side of good within Nexus. Would've been better than what they did, which was a hybrid of nWo Hollywood/nWo Wolfpac with dramatically less point to any of it.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, we're crazy because we know Vince is a stubborn prick...
> 
> In fact, I'll go ahead and point something out. The fact that Edge came out after Christian won and hugged him TONIGHT, is basically proof that Del Rio is going over, because if Christian was going to win, they would've definately, definately saved that moment for the PPV. It's not happening. This entire debacle is going to be used solely to get heat on Del Rio. Put. Money. On. It.


Yeah that's exactly what I pointed out earlier so I REALLY HOPE they are cutting SD right before Edge makes his way to the ring so they can do it all over again for real at EXTREME RULES but if the celebration is going down on Friday then it is game over for Christian.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

If all the Edge stuff doesn't make it to WWE.com, guaranteed it'll be on an Edge DVD that we will probably get some time next year.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Natsuke said:


> No, I don't want him to win badly. I wouldn't be surprised to see Christian lose at all. But I also wouldn't be surprised to see him win, either. This entire feud has "feel-good moment" written all over it, and with Vince's track record (Eddie's passing and Rey's insane push), why WOULDN'T he take a chance?
> 
> Rey Mysterio had an abysmal first championship reign, but that's not what mattered. It was the feel-good moment that brought in the cash, and will most likely be the ticket sales Vince needs.
> 
> ...


It wasn't Eddie's passing that gave Rey his massive push. It was little kids buying his mask in droves that gave him his massive push.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That bit about everybody coming to the ring sounds cool. Nice show of respect by everybody involved. Like I said, I'm not Edge's biggest fan but it sucks to see somebody go when they aren't ready. And thank God he got out before something bad happened.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

jasonviyavong said:


> Wow they made a big celebration for Christian already?! I hope they don't play it on TV because I don't think WWE would want to do another one for him at EXTREME RULES if he wins the title which means Del Rio is going to win. Edge coming out for him at ER instead of this Friday would make way more sense unless Edge has got some retirement activities to do during EXTREME RULES lol.


If they show it, the title match means so much more since fans will be emotionally invested. In every other case they then would put the babyface over, but this is Christian we are talking about. In this case, like somebody else said, would it have killed Vince to put the belt on Christian tonight, and for two weeks to make this Edge moment real special? He does stupid shit like the Ziggler reign all the time. The only chance for Christian is for Edge to be at Extreme Rules.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Just got back from the show and I am so glad I went to work, faked a violent cough for an hour, got sent home, drove to Albany, and bought a ticket. I was thrilled that I was able to go and see my favorite wrestler ever give his farewell. I'm also happy that I got to see his last match (he didn't wrestle at any house shows after Mania did he?). Both speeches were very emotional and I'm man enough to admit that I had tears in my eyes. Almost glad I went alone as nobody laughed at me.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

nukeinyourhair said:


> It wasn't Eddie's passing that gave Rey his massive push. It was little kids buying his mask in droves that gave him his massive push.


nah it was Eddie's passing.

The second Mysterio title reign was because of that, but the first one was 100% because of Eddie.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

You should be ashamed of yourself, *Taylor*. 

Just kidding. 

No, there were no WWE live events/house shows last week as talent were given some time to relax after Wrestlemania Week. Edge's last match was indeed against Alberto Del Rio on April 3, 2011 from the Georgia Dome in Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

jasonviyavong said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I pointed out earlier so I REALLY HOPE they are cutting SD right before Edge makes his way to the ring so they can do it all over again for real at EXTREME RULES but if the celebration is going down on Friday then it is game over for Christian.


The way I look at it is that tonight was Edge's night to go out on top. He was the one left alone in the ring and the last man to leave the ring. Extreme Rules can be about Christian if he wins. I don't think it will happen in all honesty but I don't think Edge and Christian celebrating in the ring together is proof of that. 



nukeinyourhair said:


> It wasn't Eddie's passing that gave Rey his massive push. It was little kids buying his mask in droves that gave him his massive push.


That's a load of bull shit. Yeah Rey was really over before Eddie died but it was Rey dedicating his Rumble win to Eddie, Rey dedicating his Wrestlemania match to Eddie, and having "Eddie!" chanted at him during ever match was what got Rey the World Title.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

el dandy said:


> nah it was Eddie's passing.
> 
> The second Mysterio title reign was because of that, but the first one was 100% because of Eddie.


I respectfully disagree. I really think WWE saw an opportunity to cash in on the massive amounts of merchandise sales Mysterio was doing by making him champion. Rey dedicated his matches to Eddie, which was admirable, but money talks.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> After the Smackdown taping in Albany, NY ended, Christian and Edge embraced and gave the crowd a "Five second pose."
> 
> This led to the entire WWE roster in attendance from Triple H on down came out on the ramp to pay tribute to Edge. Big Show, Rey Mysterio, Chavo Guerrero and eventually Triple H joined Edge and Christian. I was told it was awesome and the crowd loved it.
> 
> ...


It´s not even important, who is involved, but to not televise this is insane. It´s like Vince doesn´t want to make money. How can you not televise such a moment, which was by all accounts special, and would give a whole different dimension to Extreme Rules? If Christian wins he will be super-over, if ADR wins the fans will hate him even more. Somebody needs to take the keys away, or Vince will run his car into a wall.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

TaylorFitz said:


> The way I look at it is that tonight was Edge's night to go out on top. He was the one left alone in the ring and the last man to leave the ring. Extreme Rules can be about Christian if he wins. I don't think it will happen in all honesty but I don't think Edge and Christian celebrating in the ring together is proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a load of bull shit. Yeah Rey was really over before Eddie died but it was Rey dedicating his Rumble win to Eddie, Rey dedicating his Wrestlemania match to Eddie, and having "Eddie!" chanted at him during ever match was what got Rey the World Title.


He was booked in advance to win the Rumble and the title at WrestleMania, so I don't see how him dedicating his matches made WWE decide mid-match to give him the title.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> I respectfully disagree. I really think WWE saw an opportunity to cash in on the massive amounts of merchandise sales Mysterio was doing by making him champion. Rey dedicated his matches to Eddie, which was admirable, but money talks.


I'm pretty sure the original plan for Mania 22 was for Eddie to be facing either Orton or Batista. Rey wasn't originally part of it, so you can't really claim his push was because he was over.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I like ADR but I just don't think he's ready to win the world title so soon. Despite his flashy entrance, he's just not credible enough. So if Christian still has that hunger in him to be sucessful then he needs to get on board with the idea of him being a world champion in the WWE. No need to act all humble here.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

nukeinyourhair said:


> He was booked in advance to win the Rumble and the title at WrestleMania, so I don't see how him dedicating his matches made WWE decide mid-match to give him the title.



I don't think I am quite understanding what you are trying to say by *booked in advanced*. 

Regardless what it means, the bottom line is this: 
If Eddie Guerrero doesn't die, Rey Mysterio doesn't win the Rumble or the World Title during that time. Period.

You are kidding yourself if you don't think the *ONLY* reason Mysterio got his run because of the untimely death of Eddie Guerrero.

The biggest fool of them all is the man who fools himself. You sir are fooling yourself.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

jm99 said:


> I'm pretty sure the original plan for Mania 22 was for Eddie to be facing either Orton or Batista. Rey wasn't originally part of it, so you can't really claim his push was because he was over.


It was never revealed what the long-term plans for Eddie were. Based on things that Stephanie McMahon said, it was speculated that was booked to win WHC in November. Who knows, Eddie could have been champion going into WM and faced off against Mysterio. No one knows for sure.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

el dandy said:


> I don't think I am quite understanding what you are trying to say by *booked in advanced*.
> 
> Regardless what it means, the bottom line is this:
> If Eddie Guerrero doesn't die, Rey Mysterio doesn't win the Rumble or the World Title during that time. Period.
> ...


Booked in advance meaning WWE had made the decision for him to win the Rumble and the title at WM ahead of time. I can believe that *part* of the reason he won was because of Eddie, but the big reason was because he sells merchandise.

I respectfully disagree with your position on the matter. I'm sorry you think I'm fool for thinking otherwise, but hey, what are you gonna do?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Panther said:


> I like ADR but I just don't think he's ready to win the world title so soon. Despite his flashy entrance, he's just not credible enough. So if Christian still has that hunger in him to be sucessful then he needs to get on board with the idea of him being a world champion in the WWE. No need to act all humble here.


What do you mean by "not credible enough"? Not OVER enough? Because in terms of kayfabe credibility, Del Rio and Christian are basically the same. They're both upper mid carders. In terms of how they're booked to look, they're the same. If you mean he's not over enough then fine. The CORRECT option is to give the title to Christian, not Del Rio, but they won't do it. They'll give it to ADR anyway because the fact that he's not over, as WWE's track record proves is cause to give him the world title to try to make him over through that.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

When I read about Long making ADR vs the winner of a battle royal at ER,I really thought Christian was getting screwed yet again But then I found out he actually won!?,Him having to earn the shot by doing a battle royal and his stuff with edge..it just seems he actually has a strong chance to walk out ER from that ladder match as world champ!

I still prefer ADR winning it at ER and Christian doing it at WM next year.....But I sure won't complain If Christian FINALLY does it!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh I tell you right now how you know whether Christian has a chance at ER or not. He has the whole hood gear on, he has a chance. He comes out in his usual jobber outfit, he´s done.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I've actually come to my senses and realized that Christian and Swagger were the final two and as such they may have had quite a melee, definitely looking forward to that!




ElTerrible said:


> Oh I tell you right now how you know whether Christian has a chance at ER or not. He has the whole hood gear on, he has a chance. He comes out in his usual jobber outfit, he´s done.


He actually wore the hoodie/jumpsuit in his entrance when he won two of his ECW Championships at Backlash and Night of Champions(?).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ElTerrible said:


> Oh I tell you right now how you know whether Christian has a chance at ER or not. He has the whole hood gear on, he has a chance. He comes out in his usual jobber outfit, he´s done.


Yeah, I'm sure what he's wearing is really gonna factor into things. ~_~


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

I give Christian around a 30% chance of winning the title. Sure Christian is 2-1 head to head, but Del Rio is Vince's pet project and Christian is less credible (kayfabe) than Edge is. 

Either way it's a fascinating contest and worth the Extreme Rules PPV for. I'm disappointed SBO are getting this one, though I suppose Elimination Chamber was on SS this year and SBO in 2010.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm glad I was wrong. And all I have to say is that its about time. I'm definitely ordering Extreme Rules now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

planetarydeadlock said:


> I give Christian around a 30% chance of winning the title. Sure Christian is 2-1 head to head, but Del Rio is Vince's pet project and Christian is less credible (kayfabe) than Edge is.


Christian won't win, Vince hates him and he wants to make Del Rio huge, but I should point out, credibility means fuck all in a ladder match.

And, actually, because it's a ladder match, Christian would supposedly have the advantage since he's the specialist and Del Rio's only ever been in 1 and he lost.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

BM_Chicago said:


> So Corre wants all the belts, Zeke as World Champion now?


The IWC would cry with Barrett holding the b-tier belt in a faction and Zeke being top billing. Wait wait...all equal.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I give Christian a 1% chance.

Maybe Vince will see the light when he sees the emotional display between Edge/Christian and feel compelled to do the right thing and approve of the *feel good story* and let Christian win just this once.

Maybe since Triple H went out there and he personally was involved he feels compelled to go to at bat for Christian.

Maybe I am reaching for straws.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

el dandy said:


> I give Christian a 1% chance.
> 
> Maybe Vince will see the light when he sees the emotional display between Edge/Christian and feel compelled to do the right thing and approve of the *feel good story* and let Christian win just this once.
> 
> ...


zomg HHH politics Christian to WORLDTITLEZ!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> I give Christian a 1% chance.
> 
> Maybe Vince will see the light when he sees the emotional display between Edge/Christian and feel compelled to do the right thing and approve of the *feel good story* and let Christian win just this once.
> 
> ...


You're definately reaching for straws. I'm definately not giving Christian 1%. That's WAY too high. As a matter of fact, I'm not even giving him 0% chance. The percentage of him losing is so high that it's not even capable of being measured. Del Rio *WILL* win. Obviously not everybody's gonna agree with that but the sooner people face the reality of the situation, you'll be better off for it. Then they won't be disappointed when Del Rio leaves WHC on May 1'st.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

I doubt Triple H actually give a fuck about Edge.He wanted him fire years ago when the Edge/Lita/Matt Hardy incident happen cause he couldn't be "trust" anymore.Thankfully Vince kept him.Bottom line is that Triple H doesn't give a fuck about anyone that isn't his best friend, training buddy, family and Christian/Edge surely isn't in any of the above.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You're definately reaching for straws. I'm definately not giving Christian 1%. That's WAY too high. As a matter of fact, I'm not even giving him 0% chance. The percentage of him losing is so high that it's not even capable of being measured. Del Rio *WILL* win. Obviously not everybody's gonna agree with that but the sooner people face the reality of the situation, you'll be better off for it. Then they won't be disappointed when Del Rio leaves WHC on May 1'st.


True.

I know Del Rio will win, but the mark inside me holds out hope as it always has. Even tonight I prepared for the worst (anyone else winning the battle royal) but had hope for the right thing (Christian winning). This is the last hope IMO. Fuck, this is the only real hope since Christian returned in 09. 

I won't be angry when Del Rio wins. I'll be bummed that the main event ride is over for Christian, but that will be the extent of my emotion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm giving Christian a 100 percent chance in the ladder match.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm giving Christian a 100 percent chance in the ladder match.*


I'll give him a 100% chance as soon as I find out that the world title's been replaced by a pink slip.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Definitely tuning in this week. I think i have to prepare some tissues before watching this episode, lol, but yeah, i can imagine it's gonna be hard to keep the tears from falling during Edge's farewell. 

I'm not really upset Kofi gets squashed, he hasn't been irrelevant for quite some time, and also Big Zeke is a beast, it makes sense that he could easily crush Kofi who isn't booked strong at all over these couple of months.

Nice to see Christian becoming number one contender, it's quite difficult to predict whether he will finally win the big one or not at ER, but one thing for sure is... i'm rooting for him to win.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, until the match at Extreme Rules is over and done with, I am holding out for Christian.

This is one of the first times in the while I have felt like a real wrestling fan again...like I am 13 years old again, and am really pulling for Christian.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

I love Christian, always been one of my favorites and I would love for him to win because he deserves the win. But the main reason I want him to win is so we don't have to listen to Pyro complain Christian hasn't won a title yet. And I think Pyro wants it for the same reason, haha.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Christian vs ADR Ladder Match should be good. Don't know if Christian will go over, but I'm sure he'll have his hands on Worlds gold one day...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Christian vs ADR Ladder Match should be good. Don't know if Christian will go over, but I'm sure he'll have his hands on Worlds gold one day...


Yeah, I'm sure Edge will let Christian touch the championship replicas in his house too.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You're definately reaching for straws. *I'm definately not giving Christian 1%. That's WAY too high. As a matter of fact, I'm not even giving him 0% chance. *The percentage of him losing is so high that it's not even capable of being measured. Del Rio *WILL* win. Obviously not everybody's gonna agree with that but the sooner people face the reality of the situation, you'll be better off for it. Then they won't be disappointed when Del Rio leaves WHC on May 1'st.


lol wow pyro, never seize to amaze me, exaggerate much there? 1% way too high? what does that make 50%? way too fucking orgasm kaio-ken x2 high?. iam going to go the opposite of you and give christian a 150% chance of winning cuz 100% is way too low


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RatedRudy said:


> lol wow pyro, never seize to amaze me, exaggerate much there? 1% way too high? what does that make 50%? way too fucking orgasm kaio-ken x2 high?. iam going to go the opposite of you and give christian a 150% chance of winning cuz 100% is too low


When you've seen the way Vince McMahon treats Christian, you ought to know there's no such thing as exageration when dealing with his chances to win a world title.

You go ahead and give him 150% but when you're wrong and Del Rio walks out the champion, do me a favour and don't make the same mistake again.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Thankyou WWE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So, Pyro. What happens if Christian actually wins the title? With all the posts you made? I don't think he has much of a chance either, but they probably won't book the show until a few hours before the PPV starts. Anything can happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> So, Pyro. What happens if Christian actually wins the title? With all the posts you made? I don't think he has much of a chance either, but they probably won't book the show until a few hours before the PPV starts. Anything can happen.


Then I'm happy. I don't give a shit about "what happens", that's all that matters. Part of the reason I post like this is to try to jinx it into happening in the first place.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> When you've seen the way Vince McMahon treats Christian, you ought to know there's no such thing as exageration when dealing with his chances to win a world title.
> 
> You go ahead and give him 150% but when you're wrong and Del Rio walks out the champion, do me a favour and don't make the same mistake again.


I think you're exaggerating how much Vince hates Christian. Hes not the only guy on the whole roster who has never won the world title. He left the company just after they had put him in the main event for the first time, and he clearly want winning the title from Cena in 2005. How many guys on the whole roster have left WWE, went to TNA and then come back and been put into the title picture, very few is the answer. What it comes down to is that Christian isnt treated much worse than the rest of the roster who haven't won a title, but because hes one of your favourites you think its much worse. When, realistically could they have given Christian a title reign. After 2005 he left the company when he had been booked in the main event, and when he returned he had to pay for going to TNA. Now that hes done that hes back in the main event. He just hasnt ever had the right time to win the big one.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck it, *IF* Christian/Del Rio closes the show I will up it to 51% for Christian winning.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

sounds powerful, i might shed a tear


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes!!! this is exactly why we keep watching no matter how much crap they pull the good moments outdo the shit moments. Can't wait for Christian Del Rio


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

This is probably the closest Christian has ever come to getting back the momentum he had back in 2005.

If he wins at Extreme Rules, I will officially, never doubt ANYTHING happening in WWE again. 

I'm not totally against ADR winning, but Christian HAS to win just this once. He is setup perfectly, and I believe that just this once he can be given a pass to hold the title for a month or two just as a tribute to Edge if nothing else. Then they can go back to getting the title on ADR. We all know he is getting there in the near future anyway, regardless if he loses at ER, so why not give Christian his well-deserved moment just this once?

Plus, this situation is kind of two-fold. Christian deserves at least one 'thank you' reign, and Edge deserves to have a tribute dedicated to him. What better way than having his best friend of 27 years win his first world championship in his honor. Two birds, one stone. I can totally see it happening, I'm playing all my cards on Christian winning. I pray I'm not disappointed.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

xhbkx said:


> I doubt Triple H actually give a fuck about Edge.He wanted him fire years ago when the Edge/Lita/Matt Hardy incident happen cause he couldn't be "trust" anymore.Thankfully Vince kept him.Bottom line is that Triple H doesn't give a fuck about anyone that isn't his best friend, training buddy, family and Christian/Edge surely isn't in any of the above.


STFU:flip

Seriously, your probably the last person that knows what goes on behind the locker room. lol.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

The Christian mark in me is holding out hope, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

echOes said:


> If he wins at Extreme Rules, I will officially, never doubt ANYTHING happening in WWE again.


I'll go ahead and throw my hat behind this statement as well. I seriously cannot think of anything, anything.....ANYTHING that I would consider more farfetched than Christian winning the title. At this point, I'd honestly be more open to believing a theory about a chicken ending The Undertaker's WrestleMania streak than Christian winning a world title.

And trust me, I'm serious. I know you're thinking "oh, he's trying to be funny". Trust me, honestly, I'd sooner believe the former.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's a lose-lose situation for me no matter what happens.

Christian wins = this place becomes unbearable with markdom. 

Christian loses = this place becomes unbearable with smark rage. 

I don't know what one is worse lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I'll give him a 100% chance as soon as I find out that the world title's been replaced by a pink slip.


*Oh yeah, you're the guy who thinks anyone who dislikes Christian only dislikes him because they have been brainwashed by Vince McMahon. 


Total shoot too. 


lol*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> It's a lose-lose situation for me no matter what happens.
> 
> *Christian wins = this place becomes unbearable with markdom. *
> 
> ...


Hey at least this'll put an end to the 'Push Christian' and 'Christian for World Champ' threads.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> It's a lose-lose situation for me no matter what happens.
> 
> Christian wins = this place becomes unbearable with markdom.
> 
> ...


Because that's such a productive way of looking at things. Rather than wanting to see an outcome because you'd enjoy it more, you're only concerned with the forum reaction.

Well, it's a win/win for me anyway because either Christian wins, or the mistake they made at WrestleMania gets corrected. I want Christian to win, but either way there's no outcome that isn't great.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I'll go ahead and throw my hat behind this statement as well. I seriously cannot think of anything, anything.....ANYTHING that I would consider more farfetched than Christian winning the title. At this point, I'd honestly be more open to believing a theory about a chicken ending The Undertaker's WrestleMania streak than Christian winning a world title.
> 
> And trust me, I'm serious. I know you're thinking "oh, he's trying to be funny". Trust me, honestly, I'd sooner believe the former.


Just stop it, you clearly are trying to be funny. Look at Edge, he won his first world title a few months after Christian had left the company. Maybe if he stuck with them instead of leaving after he didnt win the title in his first main event push, he owuld have a few world titles today, I know you think Vince has a grudge but he doesn't. If Vince thought that Christian winning would make him money in merchandise and ticket sales then he would do it. However much you think Vince hates Christian I can 100%, guarantee you he loves money even more. Thats why he gave Jeff the title, even after he had left for TNA.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

What an emotional SD.

I am happy that Christian is finally gets the push he deserves and receives a WHC match at a PPV.

Noticed something about every current title holder in the WWE? They are all heels. As I don't expect that anyone will lose their titles this soon, I am wondering, if the WWE will also have their World Heavyweight Champion be a heel. As we all know, destiny can be delayed. Maybe even until Summerslam. ;D


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> It's a lose-lose situation for me no matter what happens.
> 
> Christian wins = this place becomes unbearable with markdom.
> 
> ...


Oh please. When he loses the title will be when this place becomes unbearable with the Christian markdom.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Making the call now. Even if Christian wins the title at any point in the near future Pyro will still find a way to downplay it with his pessimistic bitter vendetta against actually enjoying the product.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jm99 said:


> Just stop it, you clearly are trying to be funny. Look at Edge, he won his first world title a few months after Christian had left the company. Maybe if he stuck with them instead of leaving after he didnt win the title in his first main event push, he owuld have a few world titles today, I know you think Vince has a grudge but he doesn't. If Vince thought that Christian winning would make him money in merchandise and ticket sales then he would do it. However much you think Vince hates Christian I can 100%, guarantee you he loves money even more. Thats why he gave Jeff the title, even after he had left for TNA.


Whatever, buddy. Keep trying to convince yourself it'll happen. Maybe one day it'll come true if Vince retires but until that day there's no chance.



> Making the call now. Even if Christian wins the title at any point in the near future Pyro will still find a way to downplay it with his pessimistic bitter vendetta against actually enjoying the product.


Yeah, you go ahead and make it, you'll be wrong. I don't care about anything EXCEPT him winning the title. You give him the belt, and he can drop it in 3 minutes. I DON'T CARE. Just get his name in the record books, that's all that matters.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> It's a lose-lose situation for me no matter what happens.
> 
> Christian wins = this place becomes unbearable with markdom.
> 
> ...


Think of it this way:

Christian wins = we are looking at 3 weeks of unbearable markdom MAX. However, then I belive the Peeps will calm down because the dream will be fulfilled. Granted, when Christian loses the title there will be backlash but that will not last as long as one would think.

Christian loses = well... then things will be like how they always have been except worse than it's ever been. Oh, did I mention the bitching will go on _forever_ because this is probably Christian's only shot.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Christian is helped by the fact that WWE's booking pattern over the last year has been to have a veteran holding a world title, while a young guy is given a chance with the other world title. 

With Miz most likely retaining the WWE championship, it's entirely possible that they'll have Christian win (though I know I'd personally prefer Del Rio winning). They might not want 2 heel champions at the same time as well.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Whatever, buddy. Keep trying to convince yourself it'll happen. Maybe one day it'll come true if Vince retires but until that day there's no chance.


I'm not trying to convince myself it would happen. I don't really watch Smackdown and I really couldnt care about Christian one way or another. But since you didnt actually say, do you really think that Vince would willingly lose money to hold back Christian?. Are you that much of a Christian mark?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Hey at least this'll put an end to the 'Push Christian' and 'Christian for World Champ' threads.


No. It will just be the precursor to when he loses it and everybody starts bitching about that.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Because that's such a productive way of looking at things. Rather than wanting to see an outcome because you'd enjoy it more, you're only concerned with the forum reaction.
> 
> Well, it's a win/win for me anyway because either Christian wins, or the mistake they made at WrestleMania gets corrected. I want Christian to win, but either way there's no outcome that isn't great.


Really? You of all people are having a go at me for way I look at things? Aren't you the guy who doesn't care about what actually happens on TV? You would rather have Justin Roberts or whoever read the results to us because that's all that matters right? Yeah, I don't think you should be talking to anybody about the way they view things lol, just saying. 



Amber B said:


> Oh please. When he loses the title will be when this place becomes unbearable with the Christian markdom.


Yah. That will most definitely be the worst.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, you go ahead and make it, you'll be wrong. I don't care about anything EXCEPT him winning the title. You give him the belt, and he can drop it in 3 minutes. I DON'T CARE. Just get his name in the record books, that's all that matters.


Regardless, you'd still find something to bitch about. It's your whole MO these days. Has been for a while. I'm not sure you'd even know how to enjoy what you're seeing at this point. You certainly wouldn't have anything to post about.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> No. It will just be the precursor to when he loses it and everybody starts bitching about that.


Well.. yeah that too.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

It's an Internet forum....be prepared for rage and fanboyism at all times.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I can't believed Edge is gone. It will feel empty with him gone. Thanks for the memories Edge. I don't really expect Christian to win the title but if he does, he could fill in Edge's place and I would be happy for the guy.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I just thought about the possibility of Christian Cage and Ron Killings both becoming world champions at ER. 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Really? You of all people are having a go at me for way I look at things?


Yeah, I am. Because no matter what you think of my opinions, I support what I support and I hate what I hate because it's what *I* want or don't want. I don't give a FUCK if the board gets plunged into some ridiculous markdom/bashing phase like you do. 



jm99 said:


> I'm not trying to convince myself it would happen. I don't really watch Smackdown and I really couldnt care about Christian one way or another. But since you didnt actually say, do you really think that Vince would willingly lose money to hold back Christian?. Are you that much of a Christian mark?


How is he losing money if he doesn't push Christian? And yeah, I do, because no matter what he loses, it's never gonna be MUCH. Whatever he did lose, he'd get back 50x times over in Cena merchandise anyway. This isn't about money, it's about what Vince likes and doesn't like. He lost money by pushing Sheamus for nearly a year but he damn well did it because he wanted to see the guy as champion the same way he doesn't want to see Christian as one.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pyro is such a "David Downer" and I love it. I like jaded wrestling fans.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JM said:


> Regardless, you'd still find something to bitch about. It's your whole MO these days. Has been for a while. I'm not sure you'd even know how to enjoy what you're seeing at this point. You certainly wouldn't have anything to post about.


Pyro is like the Lots-O bear from Toy Story 3. He probably used to be a fun poster, but his wrestling spirit has been broken time after time to where he sets the bar so low and is even ruthless towards the guys he marks for.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, I am. Because no matter what you think of my opinions, I support what I support and I hate what I hate because it's what *I* want or don't want. I don't give a FUCK if the board gets plunged into some ridiculous markdom/bashing phase like you do.


You seriously think I give a shit what this place 'plunges' into? That post was a joke. Jesus Christ some people take this shit WAY too seriously.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Pyro is such a "David Downer" and I love it. I like jaded wrestling fans.


Yeah....I don't know why other people get so worked up over an opinion. At least he has the balls to say what's on his mind and back it up, popular opinion or not.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Pyro is like the Lots-O bear from Toy Story 3. He probably used to be a fun poster, but his wrestling spirit has been broken time after time to where he sets the bar so low and is even ruthless towards the guys he marks for.


Yeah man, he stopped watching last year after Christian didn't win MITB because he couldn't stand it for another day. He's just been keeping up on the product by reading the results I guess.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

For the record I'm magnanimously giving Christian an 18.7% chance of winning the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rules. That's right, folks, Alberto Del Rio's chances are 81.3% vs. Christian's 18.7%. 

Probably 18.7% too high but we've seen some awfully curve ball-y things from WWE in the last 18 months or so. Have to agree with the thought here that Christian winning a world championship literally means anyone can, and anything can happen in WWE. Michael Tarver could headline four Wrestlemanias in a row, Curt Hawkins could win the next Royal Rumble, Zack Ryder could kill the Streak next year, the divas division could actually become meaningful in some vague way again, Regal vs. Danielson Iron Man Submission Match could comprise a second hour of Raw soon and draw bigger ratings than a Michael Cole segment... Anything would be possible.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> How is he losing money if he doesn't push Christian? And yeah, I do, because no matter what he loses, it's never gonna be MUCH. Whatever he did lose, he'd get back 50x times over in Cena merchandise anyway. This isn't about money, it's about what Vince likes and doesn't like. He lost money by pushing Sheamus for nearly a year but he damn well did it because he wanted to see the guy as champion the same way he doesn't want to see Christian as one.


But thats the point though, either Christian is that over and deserves his title run and would make Vince money, or he isn't and wouldn't make Vince money. If its the first one Vince would push Christian. Everything, and I mean everything that Vince McMahon does is motivated by money. He clearly has no personal grudge against Christian or he wouldn't have hired him, re-hired him after he went to TNA, or keep him on the roster. Do you really think he keeps Christian on the books just to hold him back? He could give him just a few WWE titles without giving him a job. Vince wouldn't have given him the ECW title (it doesnt matter how meaningless it is, unless you think he is just trying to piss you off by giving him a worthless world title). The bottom line is: Christian fucked off to TNA after Vince had pushed him to the main event, while the guys who stayed with the company like Edge ended up as multiple world champions.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

el dandy said:


> Pyro is like the Lots-O bear from Toy Story 3. He probably used to be a fun poster, but his wrestling spirit has been broken time after time to where he sets the bar so low and is even ruthless towards the guys he marks for.


I hate to talk about him like he's not here but that's what I weirdly find awesome about him. :lmao
His bitterness is underlined with love, surely. You can be so passionate about something that you begin to outright reject it. lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I hate to talk about him like he's not here but that's what I weirdly find awesome about him. :lmao
> His bitterness is underlined with love, surely. You can be so passionate about something that you begin to outright reject it. lol


I personally just think he likes to bitch.....a lot......about everything. Either that or he's into self inflicted torture because I honestly do not understand why somebody would watch something that they apparently don't like, can never please them no matter what and where they don't care what actually happens along the way so long as the result is what they want in the end. I mean, that's like watching LOST or whatever show despite the fact that you don't like it, you hate the idea behind it and have never liked an episode ever and you don't give a shit what happens on the show or any of the storylines so long as you find out what happens in the end. WHy bother?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Lastier said:


> I just thought about the possibility of Christian Cage and Ron Killings both becoming world champions at ER. 8*D


yeah that'll be the moment how much people could say that they have been nwa and wwe/world title holders


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> For the record I'm magnanimously giving Christian an 18.7% chance of winning the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rules. That's right, folks, Alberto Del Rio's chances are 81.3% vs. Christian's 18.7%.
> 
> Probably 18.7% too high but we've seen some awfully curve ball-y things from WWE in the last 18 months or so. Have to agree with the thought here that Christian winning a world championship literally means anyone can, and anything can happen in WWE. Michael Tarver could headline four Wrestlemanias in a row, Curt Hawkins could win the next Royal Rumble, Zack Ryder could kill the Streak next year, the divas division could actually become meaningful in some vague way again, Regal vs. Danielson Iron Man Submission Match could comprise a second hour of Raw soon and draw bigger ratings than a Michael Cole segment... Anything would be possible.


lol All I could think about was Scott Steiner describing his odds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EarU--5cYOE


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Schutzy86 said:


> lol All I could think about was Scott Steiner describing his odds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EarU--5cYOE


:agree:


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Schutzy86 said:


> lol All I could think about was Scott Steiner describing his odds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EarU--5cYOE


Wow, amazing! I also checked out another promo where he calls Canada "Mexico North", damn it if only he were in WWE


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol Edgesploitation is the only way Christian can get a push nowadays.

Good spoilers. I wish Edge the best, and I really do hope Christian gets the strap.

Its still not impossible. Like 2007, the main event scene is ripe for a new face, and Christian is the only man to fill the void.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Kofi :no:

I don't even know where to start. Here you have a guy who is incredibly over, when not a lot of faces get a true face reaction yet he still gets treated like shit. Part of me hopes he gets released because I hate seeing his potential being wasted.

As for Christian being in the match at ER, I'm pleased. I would love to see him win the title but I think ADR will be getting it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Man, Kofi sure did fall, I wouldn't be surprise if he gets release.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

DAMM IT why can I never resist the spoilers!!!! I tried so hard this week!!

Well, Im glad Christian won, but I still see ADR winning the title.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> For the record I'm magnanimously giving Christian an 18.7% chance of winning the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rules. That's right, folks, Alberto Del Rio's chances are 81.3% vs. Christian's 18.7%.
> 
> Probably 18.7% too high but we've seen some awfully curve ball-y things from WWE in the last 18 months or so. Have to agree with the thought here that *Christian winning a world championship literally means anyone can*, and anything can happen in WWE. Michael Tarver could headline four Wrestlemanias in a row, Curt Hawkins could win the next Royal Rumble, Zack Ryder could kill the Streak next year, the divas division could actually become meaningful in some vague way again, Regal vs. Danielson Iron Man Submission Match could comprise a second hour of Raw soon and draw bigger ratings than a Michael Cole segment... Anything would be possible.


I dont understand this statement. How exactly?


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Woooo! What a great smackdown it seems to be.
1. Kofi gets deserved squash
2. CHRISTIAN wwins the battle royal!


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Kofi seems to be in the doghouse for some reason. I wonder what exactly he did. I can't remember any recent dirtsheet reports on him regarding this matter.



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> DAMM IT why can I never resist the spoilers!!!! I tried so hard this week!!
> 
> Well, Im glad Christian won, but I still see ADR winning the title.


Because, if a SD spoiler thread usually gets 100+ replies that fast, you know usually something positive happened with Christian.


----------



## Austinfan4life™ (Dec 29, 2004)

Christian vs. Del Rio in a Ladder Match.. this should be the Main Event.. Could be a great match.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Christian vs Del Rio has the potential to be a great match, don't care that I'm a Del Rio mark, if Christian doesn't win this I'll be fucked off to the extreme


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pyro must be over the fucking moon right now lol.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Pyro must be over the fucking moon right now lol.


LOL

Really?


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

Yoshitatsu in the battle royal? Does this mean he's switched to Smackdown?? Obviously that's who they have lined up for the big babyface push now Edge is gone.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

If Miz retains the title in his match, Christian has good chance of winning against Del Rio, because WWE won't make heels win in a ppv main event.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So finally Christian is going for the world title so people can stop complaining and crying for good.


It's nice to see Lalyle break up with McTaker.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro doesn't think Christian will win? Who knew. It's not like he's been posting the exact same thing for 8-9 pages.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like with Edge leaving they are rushing the breaking up of The Corre.


----------



## lordcarrier (Apr 12, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Pyro must be over the fucking moon right now lol.


lol, all he had to do was to have some faith.

Christian/Del Rio is gonna be an awesome match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Del Rio/Christian could be a damn good ladder match at ER. I wouldn't be shocked if Christian did in fact win the World Title whilst dedicating his win to Edge or something.

Lol at Kofi getting squshed.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh dear Kofi... though I am interested to see who initiates the Corre breakup. I can see 1 getting a face push, 2 getting heel pushes and 1 being released. No prizes for guessing which is which.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Wade Barrett released
Heath Slater Face Push
Gabriel and Ezekial Heel push


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

IamNexus said:


> Wade Barrett released
> Heath Slater Face Push
> Gabriel and Ezekial Heel push


Sounds about right. 8*D

Since 2008, it has been a tradition for WWE to job the fuck out of the eventual MITB winner(and hell, they still job them out even as Mr.MITB). The buildup of Kofi and/or McIntyre to the MITB has begun!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Oh dear Kofi... though I am interested to see who initiates the Corre breakup. I can see 1 getting a face push, 2 getting heel pushes and 1 being released. No prizes for guessing which is which.


Actually looks as if Gabriel has by eliminating Barrett.



IamNexus said:


> Wade Barrett released
> Heath Slater Face Push
> Gabriel and Ezekial Heel push


If anything Wade will be pushed to the main event, Gabriel may turn face, Big Zeke will be a monster heel and Slater will be sent to FCW.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Is it a ladder match?


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Gabriel should remain heel with Slater in a tag team, the division is bad enough with them, never mind without...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL 8*D no prizes for getting it right though. I actually don't mind Slater but he's obviously way at the bottom of the WWE's plans.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If Christian wins the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rules, everybody start buying his merchandise.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

ok so christian is the champ or what?
no one is champ as of now?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> ok so christian is the champ or what?
> no one is champ as of now?


The Title is vacated. So no champ right now, will be determined at Extreme Rules between Christian and Del Rio.

Detailed report from after the show :



> After Smackdown, went off the air, we were left with Edge and Christian in the ring.
> 
> Christian talks about the two of them together over the years. They say its time for a everyone with flash photography to get a 5 second pose for the final time ever. They do one towards the camera and then opposite camera and Edge is joking around doing karate moves.
> 
> ...


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope Christian wins for 3 reasons:

1. He deserves it.
2. It's a tribute to Edge.
3. We can laugh at Pyro.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm giving Christian a 100 percent chance in the ladder match.*


I think we need to get Wrex (Pyro) to sign a contract stating if Christian wins the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rules he will retire from these forums FOR EVER.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Great to see Christian winning the Battle Royal, I'll definitely have to watch this week.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

This person has loads of videos from Smackdown:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Dizzlemits#p/u/1/ZZuvXA1g5NE

Awful quality though


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The 5 second pose won't air on TV?  Damn it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WRWReKb8


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Kofi is as good as gone now.

It really doesn't matter that he's the most over midcard face in such a long time.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn, i've got a lump in my throat after watching that, and i'm not usually one to get emotional.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Edge says he does not want to ruin this person’s reputation but wants to thank Kane. Edge says Kane was a very close friend to him and was always there for him. 


WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

^that Kane is supposed to be a monster on TV so Edge doesn't want to tell the universe that he's a nice guy off screen

CHRISTIAN IS WRESTLING FOR THE HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP OF THE WORLD


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm guessing Kane's character. Same reason why he probably didn't mention Taker as a friend.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> Edge says he does not want to ruin this person’s reputation but wants to thank Kane. Edge says Kane was a very close friend to him and was always there for him.
> 
> 
> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


I guess he meant that within the confines of kayfabe, Kane is meant to be some 'badass' and that they hate each others guts, and that with Edge actually going out and admitting that Kane is a close friend sorta breaks kayfabe.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SJFC said:


> Damn, i've got a lump in my throat after watching that, and i'm not usually one to get emotional.


Ok that was really hard to watch. 
I always get uneasy when HHH cries. 


Random Guy: "I LOVE YOU EDGE!!"
Random Guy 2: "Shut the fuck up." :lmao


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds good except for Kofi getting squashed. WHAT THE HELL!? They push R- frickin-Truth into the main event of a PPV over Kofi who is 100x more talented and has 1000000x more potential for the future. WTF


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome SD, I'll probably cry.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

It's official, Christian is winning that damn belt at Extreme Rules.

I know people think ADR is "guaranteed" to win it, but he's not. WWE, despite whatever opinion they hold on Christian, would not have this big dramatic moment made out of Christian picking up where Edge left off, just to have him job out to Del Rio.

Del Rio can wait for his title, he's never going to get taken down to mid-card level. Christian is going to win this shit.

Also, my own little private mark-out moment: GABRIEL TOOK OUT BARRETT! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Oh dear Kofi... though I am interested to see who initiates the Corre breakup. I can see 1 getting a face push, 2 getting heel pushes and 1 being released. No prizes for guessing which is which.


Gabriel face push (fuck yeah)
Barrett and Big Zeke heel push
Slater released


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Reservoir Angel said:


> It's official, Christian is winning that damn belt at Extreme Rules.
> 
> I know people think ADR is "guaranteed" to win it, but he's not. WWE, despite whatever opinion they hold on Christian, would not have this big dramatic moment made out of Christian picking up where Edge left off, just to have him job out to Del Rio.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know everyone wants to see WWE make a new star with Alberto Del Rio, but as a fan, I'd really love to see them tell the right story on this one. Christian winning the title Edge was forced to vacate would be the best feel-good story WWE have had for years.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pretty Badass smackdown by the sounds of it, great way for Edge to bow out of the WWE in-ring competition anyways. The goodbye speech had me a lump in my throat, seriously he is going to be "Don't know what you got till its gone" guys to me and to think i thought this face turn was stale  god damn, i'm going to miss Edge.

on another note....YES YES YES  YES YES YES Christian is going to ER to face ADR for the WHC. Seriously, WWE give him the strap even if you give him a ziggles reign. Don't fuck with edge or the IWC anymore . 

LOL at Big Zeke claiming his going to be number 1 contender, and Gabriel eliminating Barrett. I wonder if the Corre have a new theme this week....

Christian needs to go back to his Waterproof Blonde version of close your eyes to be deemed "Main-Event" material by the casuals.

I'll be watching Smackdown in full....except for the divas part.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Damn, i've got a lump in my throat after watching that, and i'm not usually one to get emotional.


I'm not an emotional guy but I was welling up. Such a nice guy too, like telling everyone if they see him out and about having a coffee or whatever to not be afraid to come and say hi.

Gonna miss him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't even react to Kofi being squashed anymore. And I don't mean that in a *Pyro*-like, "The guy I like is never going to make it, he's finished," way. Kofi is a lot like RVD before they finally pushed him. If you haven't gone over him or if you're a beast if you haven't squashed him they probably aren't serious about you. They've opted to chiefly utilize Kofi's overness and popularity to make others look good. One would hope that in the not-so-distant future he'll be rewarded for his role they've saddled him with, and the reason why I don't get upset is because I still think he will be, it's just going to take some time. 

(It should also be noted that one of Vince's old standard M.O.'s is to test a babyface's overness by having him lose to guys who are apparently underneath him. One of the most obvious historic examples being Rock at the then-height of his popularity in fall 1998 losing to Mark Henry. Cena went through this from time to time as late as February 2005. Those are cases on a different level, of course.)

I'm glad that even if they don't air that at the end of Smackdown--and the odds are almost 100% that they won't air it all--that I got to see it here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SJFC said:


> Damn, i've got a lump in my throat after watching that, and i'm not usually one to get emotional.


I can see them adding the whole thing in the Wrestlemania 27 dvd, what a moment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reservoir Angel said:


> It's official, Christian is winning that damn belt at Extreme Rules.
> 
> I know people think ADR is "guaranteed" to win it, but he's not. *WWE, despite whatever opinion they hold on Christian, would not have this big dramatic moment made out of Christian picking up where Edge left off, just to have him job out to Del Rio.*
> 
> ...


Yeah, they would. They'll use it to get heat on Del Rio.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Also, yeah, little misty there with the video. Whew.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't wait to see Smackdown this week!


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

I wish everyone would stop being so dramatic about the Kofi squash. Play me the world’s smallest violin. This is the first positive thing that’s happened to Zeke’s career since he beat Christian on the last episode of ECW (which unfortunately amounted to nothing as he then disappeared for months). Personally I can’t wait to see Zeke beat the piss out him. I’m sick of Skinny Boy jumping around and smiling. And by the way a squash doesn’t mean the end of a career. Daniel Bryan got squashed by Sheamus a few months back and he’s doing just fine. 

As predictable as it was, I’m thrilled Christian won the Battle Royal! That means that either he or Del Rio will strike gold for the first time in a couple of weeks, which means that a guy I really like will finally be champion. I’m crossing my fingers for Christian but with all the “destiny” talk, Alberto will look like an idiot if he loses. I would love to see them in a prolonged feud that results in the two of them swapping title reigns a couple of times.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I wish everyone would stop being so dramatic about the Kofi squash. Play me the world’s smallest violin. This is the first positive thing that’s happened to Zeke’s career since he beat Christian on the last episode of ECW (which unfortunately amounted to nothing as he then disappeared for months). Personally I can’t wait to see Zeke beat the piss out him. I’m sick of Skinny Boy jumping around and smiling. And by the way a squash doesn’t mean the end of a career. *Daniel Bryan got squashed by Sheamus a few months back and he’s doing just fine.*
> 
> As predictable as it was, I’m thrilled Christian won the Battle Royal! That means that either he or Del Rio will strike gold for the first time in a couple of weeks, which means that a guy I really like will finally be champion. I’m crossing my fingers for Christian but with all the “destiny” talk, Alberto will look like an idiot if he loses. I would love to see them in a prolonged feud that results in the two of them swapping title reigns a couple of times.


LOL, what? No he isn't. Daniel Bryan is nearly at the absolute bottom of the pecking order. In a couple months, I wouldn't be surprised if he's at Zach Ryder's level. I'm not blaming Sheamus squashing him for that, though, he's been going downhill since Miz stopped carrying a program for him.

As far as ADR looking like an idiot if he loses, the destiny schtick is just typical heel bravado, they do it all the time. He doesn't have to win at all. Besides, he won't lose credibility in a ladder match. I'll be happy no matter who wins, but Del Rio can fuck off for just 1 month. WWE has to put Christian over. It's the right thing for the fans, and if Vince gives a shit about honoring Edge at ALL, he'll do it...which of course means I don't expect it.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Damm, that guy in video is a fucking douchebag.

Not Edge, the annoying guy who keeps shouting out random wrestling moves.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

I am 100% positive that Christian is winning at Extreme Rules. It's the right thing to do. He doesn't have to hold it forever, I'll take a nice month long reign. The man has sacrificed so much and has never been given his proper credit; it's his time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is the right thing to do. Maybe it's just me, but that's exactly why I'm sticking with it not happening.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SJFC said:


> Damn, i've got a lump in my throat after watching that, and i'm not usually one to get emotional.


Damn. Nice video and great show of respect. Say what you want about WWE but when it comes to things like this they always get it spot on. I'm glad Edge got that awesome send off. He seemed to get awfully choked up when Trips came out there lol. Not sure what that was about. Great moment though and nice speech too. Hopefully they put it on a WWE dvd at some stage.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> It is the right thing to do. Maybe it's just me, but that's exactly why I'm sticking with it not happening.


WWE have a history of doing the right thing in these sort of situations, like with Eddie and Rey. Obviously its not entirely the same scenario, but they do seem to do the feelgood story angle when they have the opportunity. They even closed out their biggest show of all time (kayfabe anyway) by having two guys that had worked up the ladder holding the titles and celebrating in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, they did those, but the difference is they didn't involve Christian. That's where I'm drawing the line and saying this is not happening. 

I have gotten my hopes up on a push for him and other guys again, and again, and again, and again, and again, only for them to be pissed on. I'm not making the same mistake. Del Rio is winning.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, they did those, but the difference is they didn't involve Christian. That's where I'm drawing the line and saying this is not happening.
> 
> I have gotten my hopes up on a push for him and other guys again, and again, and again, and again, and again, only for them to be pissed on. I'm not making the same mistake. Del Rio is winning.


I'm sure Benoit fans felt the same way before Mania 20. In fact they would probably have been even more skeptical since they actually gave Benoit the WWF title at Fully loaded only to reverse the decision. I'm sure many Benoit fans would have said Vince had a grudge against Benoit, or Mysterio fans would have said Vince had a grudge against Mysterio. But he eventually gave them a title despite most indications pointing towards him not particularly liking them either.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

> Ezekiel Jackson completely squashes Kofi


I don't like Kofi, but seriously, what has Kofi done?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

jm99 said:


> I'm sure Benoit fans felt the same way before Mania 20. In fact they would probably have been even more skeptical since they actually gave Benoit the WWF title at Fully loaded only to reverse the decision. I'm sure many Benoit fans would have said Vince had a grudge against Benoit, or Mysterio fans would have said Vince had a grudge against Mysterio. But he eventually gave them a title despite most indications pointing towards him not particularly liking them either.


But when Benoit was at his most over, he was given the title. Christian was at his most over in 2005, should have been given the title, but wasnt.

Its obvious that Vince doesnt see 'it' in Christian, listen to the way Batista spoke about him in 2005, the Vince and Christian promo from the same year, or Christians promo after he won the TNA world title.

When Christian talks about 'being held back' and 'being told you dont have it, or dont have the right look', he is talking about Vince's opinion of him.

If he wins the title, I will cease to complain about WWE from then on. Its the right thing to happen, but Vince will give the title to Del Rio simply for the heat he will get from beating Christian in this situation.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> But when Benoit was at his most over, he was given the title. Christian was at his most over in 2005, should have been given the title, but wasnt.
> 
> Its obvious that Vince doesnt see 'it' in Christian, listen to the way Batista spoke about him in 2005, the Vince and Christian promo from the same year, or Christians promo after he won the TNA world title.
> 
> ...


But in 2005 when he was most over, they were in the middle of Cena and Batista's first reigns. They couldn't realistically have either drop the title as they clearly wanted both to have long reigns. Benoit may have been most over when he won the title, but it was also a case of right place, right time. Brock was just retiring, Goldberg was retiring. The Rock was leaving, Batista and Cena weren't big stars yet either. For Christian it was just wrong place wrong time, no one was getting the title in 2005 other than Cena and Batista. I think that if Christian hadn't left for TNA he would have eventually been rewarded but he left too quickly after he had recieved his first real main event push.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> But when Benoit was at his most over, he was given the title. Christian was at his most over in 2005, *should have been given the title, but wasnt*.


I'm not even saying this because I'm not a fan but giving him the title in the midst of the Cena/Batsita super push would have been the wrong move, even the markiest of marks should be able to see that.


----------



## Headlesspete (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks great! Cant wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seems like an amazing show, the only thing that bothers me is reading about Kofi getting squashed by that roided goof Jackson.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Vince should make Christian champion not only because it is the right thing to do, not only because Christian has earned it, and it is not only the best feel good story the WWE has had in years, but establishing Christian as a fringe main event babyface would be marvelous for the WWE.

Put the belt on Christian and surround it with everything about Edge's career being cut short and all that, and the fans will really get behind this mother fucker to where I could see him being a legit Top 5 babyface in the company for the next few months. 

What I am trying to say is that making Christian a former world champion, really getting the fans behind him, and really riding this new wave of momentum he has going for him will help other guys down the line. 

It's no secret that Vince doesn't think much of Christian as a main event type talent. HOWEVER, Vince does think of Christian as a hell of a hand and knows Christian is a tremendous talent to work with younger roster guys and help get said guy over/heat. You establish Christian as a fringe main event babyface, you can now move him along to programs with guys like Cody Rhodes or Zeke Jackson (just examples cause I know Cody is getting a big rub with this Mysterio program) to where he can put them over in a big way and establish them and make them look like a million bucks.

I know Vince trusts Christian in the aspect of working these less established guys and getting them over, and the WWE is gonna need to establish new guys so why not bite the bullet for a month or two by making Christian champion, and then use this newly established fringe main event Christian to bring other midcard talent up and get them over?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*el dandy* just made one of the best, most pragmatic and realistic arguments for Christian being a second-tier main-eventer for the rest of his career.

I can actually see all of it happening, too.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Do your fcking job
> Christian was at his most over in 2005, should have been given the title, but wasnt.


I believe he wasn't given the title because Edge hadn't won his 1st yet. 

This is because Vince has been rumoured to always want one breakout star from each tag team. 

But now things feel different and Christian has a great chance of getting the title


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

If he wins a big belt, I just want Xtian to enter a PPV back in his Captain Charisma outfit.


DX-HHH-XD said:


> Since 2008, it has been a tradition for WWE to job the fuck out of the eventual MITB winner(and hell, they still job them out even as Mr.MITB). *The buildup of Kofi and/or McIntyre to the MITB has begun!*


Yeah....no....


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*IF *vince is still ain't gonna give christian the world title then it's times like these that i really wish he was still in a coma
fpalm


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Vince should make Christian champion not only because it is the right thing to do, not only because Christian has earned it, and it is not only the best feel good story the WWE has had in years, but establishing Christian as a fringe main event babyface would be marvelous for the WWE.
> 
> Put the belt on Christian and surround it with everything about Edge's career being cut short and all that, and the fans will really get behind this mother fucker to where I could see him being a legit Top 5 babyface in the company for the next few months.
> 
> ...


This, sir, is the one reason why I still hold out hope for Christian winning the WHC someday. He could make a lot of younger guys look really, really good in a title feud.


----------



## samsam1704 (Dec 22, 2010)

just give it to christain


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Damn, i've got a lump in my throat after watching that, and i'm not usually one to get emotional.


Thank you for posting that. Wow what a video...I am still so sad to hear Edge is retiring, I just want to cry. He's not leaving on his terms that is why I am so sad, he's being FORCED to retire. Of course his health is his #1 priority but I wish he never had this injury in the first place. Life is so fucking unfair at times. 

Anyways...besides that, what a great show of support and respect from the locker room. I am so looking forward to this episode of Smackdown, looks like it might be one of the best ones.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Calling this right now:

Christian wins at Extreme Rules to close the show
Justin Gabriel (with or without the ginger anchor) rebels against Wade Barrett and splinters off from the group and goes on to challenge him for the Intercontinental Championship in a long feud
Kofi Kingston will win MITB


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CC91 said:


> I believe he wasn't given the title because Edge hadn't won his 1st yet.
> 
> This is because Vince has been rumoured to always want one breakout star from each tag team.
> 
> But now things feel different and Christian has a great chance of getting the title


He didn't get the title because Vince was pushing Cena and Batista as the top two guys to carry the company into the future. Jesus it isn't rocket science people. No personal vendetta, just smart fucking business.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> He didn't get the title because Vince was pushing Cena and Batista as the top two guys to carry the company into the future. Jesus it isn't rocket science people. No personal vendetta, just smart fucking business.


This is pretty much what I've been trying to tell people the whole thread. Christian left after his first main event push, while Cena and batista both still ahd their first reigns and were being established as the stars of the company. Once he came back he had to make up for going to TNA. This pay-per-view coming up is the first time it would have ever really made sense for him to win the title.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

jm99 said:


> This is pretty much what I've been trying to tell people the whole thread. Christian left after his first main event push, while Cena and batista both still ahd their first reigns and were being established as the stars of the company. Once he came back he had to make up for going to TNA. This pay-per-view coming up is the first time it would have ever really made sense for him to win the title.


Just for the sake of discussion, let me throw this out here:

Perhaps the reason Christian left in the first place was because he wasn't getting pushed seriously? I mean, people say he was getting a main-event push back in 2005, but he was never really that close. He was involved in one match for the WWE Championship, and it wasn't even 1-on-1. The guy probably got fed up.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Guys...spoiler alert...kinda

I was on youtube searching for Tough Enough since we don't get it here in Canada and came across this Friday's Smackdown episode posted on youtube...WTF. Just search it, it's up there Smackdown 4/15/11 not kidding you, just in case you're interested and don't want to wait til Friday.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

dynamite452 said:


> Guys...spoiler alert...kinda
> 
> I was on youtube searching for Tough Enough since we don't get it here in Canada and came across this Friday's Smackdown episode posted on youtube...WTF. Just search it, it's up there Smackdown 4/15/11 not kidding you, just in case you're interested and don't want to wait til Friday.


yeah. I just looked it up as well. it's already up. kind of weird, but whatever.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

They aired the whole ending segment.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Just for the sake of discussion, let me throw this out here:
> 
> Perhaps the reason Christian left in the first place was because he wasn't getting pushed seriously? I mean, people say he was getting a main-event push back in 2005, but he was never really that close. He was involved in one match for the WWE Championship, and it wasn't even 1-on-1. The guy probably got fed up.


He got as much of a main event push as you could realistically get that year. Even Edge didnt win his first world title until after Christian left, and he ended up an 11 time world champion. I really don't think there was anything else they could have done for Christian that year since no one was winning the title from either Cena or Batista so getting a title match was as close to a main event push as he could have got.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

dynamite452 said:


> Guys...spoiler alert...kinda
> 
> I was on youtube searching for Tough Enough since we don't get it here in Canada and came across this Friday's Smackdown episode posted on youtube...WTF. Just search it, it's up there Smackdown 4/15/11 not kidding you, just in case you're interested and don't want to wait til Friday.


Thanks for the heads up! Repped.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

el dandy said:


> They aired the whole ending segment.


I'm really glad they did. I already watched it, but it was from fans POV and there were idiots yelling random shit.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Watch the segment showing the 1st Edge speech, Edge has 2 mums


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> They aired the whole ending segment.


Well, that seals Christian's loss at ER then, just like I've been saying.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Christ guy, even know Christian won..

Everyone is saying ADR is winning it in May, what happened if Christian wins??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually, most people think Christian is going to win. Nice thought, but Vince won't let it happen. Ever. I'd say 80% of the people here are thinking Christian will win. What happens if Vince were to somehow get some sense knocked into him? I don't know, beyond a lot of people praising the decision endlessly, and rightfully so.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Chavo at the end was talking to Christian and pointing to the World Title. Dont know if that means anything


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just watched it on Youtube there. Pretty classy stuff. Great sendoff.

On a cool side note though, Trips coming to the ring in full suit and in pseudo-corporate mode was rather awesome lol. Did we just get our first glimpse of the new 'boss' so to speak?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB10lTGlhIA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Whole show is on yt. Even the bits where they take commercial breaks. I don't think they will air Edge's 2nd speech. But was a great show. Battle Royal was great. 

Thank you Edge.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Chavo at the end was talking to Christian and pointing to the World Title. Dont know if that means anything


He was probably saying "this is as close as we're ever going to get"


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

jm99 said:


> He got as much of a main event push as you could realistically get that year. Even Edge didnt win his first world title until after Christian left, and he ended up an 11 time world champion. I really don't think there was anything else they could have done for Christian that year since no one was winning the title from either Cena or Batista so getting a title match was as close to a main event push as he could have got.


Good point, I always forget that Edge hadn't won a world championship at that point.


----------



## hitman419 (Apr 6, 2005)

The_Jiz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB10lTGlhIA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> 
> Whole show is on yt. Even the bits where they take commercial breaks. I don't think they will air Edge's 2nd speech. But was a great show. Battle Royal was great.
> 
> Thank you Edge.



No need to watch youtube clips. Full HDTV version of this fridays smackdown is in the WWE Weeklies section.
thanks for the memories edge, you will be missed.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm assuming the ending speech won't be aired. There was a delay between the staredown and Christian starting to talk that had him speaking to the production people, and there was no SmackDown "sign-off" graphic or anything at the end.

I'm guessing this got leaked so that everyone could see the whole sendoff, but it won't be what's aired on Friday.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I was just watching the show. The talk of Kofi getting squashed was exaggerated 

Really good match between McIntyre & Mysterio

smh at most of the crowd not knowing about the 5 sec pose :lmao


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

I marked like a mofo when Triple H came out all corporate style with, may I add, a better walk than Vince! All in all I think it was probably the best send-off I've ever seen in wrestling. Thanks for posting the video links!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just watched it on youtube it is def a tear jerker. I once thought who is the next person that would retire that'll get me to tear up and i think Edge was it. HE isnt over 45 so i guess i expected more years but after watching on monday everything actually hit on tuesday. I'll never hear that awesome theme song again on wwe tv, no more rated r superstar, one of the best heels ever, amazing on the mic and pretty darn good in the ring just wont ever see him again in the ring and when i think of that it hits hard.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

The leaked videos on YouTube for this week's Smackdown seemed off with the editing, especially the ending with the staredown between E/C and Del Rio, and there seems to be no transition between that and Edge's farewell.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Guys...spoiler alert...kinda
> 
> I was on youtube searching for Tough Enough since we don't get it here in Canada and came across this Friday's Smackdown episode posted on youtube...WTF. Just search it, it's up there Smackdown 4/15/11 not kidding you, just in case you're interested and don't want to wait til Friday.


yeah i know i'm subscribed to wwehdking.net to


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

just watched it...man that was something special. i have a ton of respect for edge.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

That crowd was just awful.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

this guy's channel has the rest


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow that ending was hard to watch. Im glad they showed the whole thing.

Gonna miss you, Edge!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, a cried... damn. Edge deserves every bit of respect he got from the locker room, and all the airtime, while we're there. I wonder if the non-kayfabe stuff is going to be left in for the US viewers. If it stays in, I guess we can safely say that kayfabe is truly dead. I don't even mind anymore, 'cause in the end, it just makes for a more enjoyable show if they stop trying so hard to maintain the mirage.


*THANK YOU EDGE, YOU'LL BE MISSED!*​


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone else notice Chavo during the royal rumble? Running around the ring and he had no one to fight for the majority of it. Poor Chavo.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Easily this week was one of the best Smackdown in recent years.The battle royal was really fun to watch.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

I shed some tears at the 5 second pose bit, was just awesome.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, that seals Christian's loss at ER then, just like I've been saying.


WILL YOU PLEASE SHUT THE HELL UP :flip


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Just watching Rey vs McIntyre now and they mention the word "fight" loads of times which is apparently banned,idk.

:lmao at Drew clotheslining him from his knees, they were the same size!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't give two shits if Pyro is trying to "jinx" Christian into winning or whatever, you act like a fucking child. It really is pathetic


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol, they showed the wrong woman for Edge's mother at first. Nice one cameraman.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Christian is winning


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

Gingermadman said:


> Anyone else notice Chavo during the royal rumble? Running around the ring and he had no one to fight for the majority of it. Poor Chavo.


Lol yes I noticed that too. Poor Chavo indeed.




Urdnot Wrex said:


> Actually, most people think Christian is going to win. Nice thought, but Vince won't let it happen. Ever. I'd say 80% of the people here are thinking Christian will win. What happens if Vince were to somehow get some sense knocked into him? I don't know, beyond a lot of people praising the decision endlessly, and rightfully so.


I am rather amazed at how well you know Vince McMahon.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> lol, they showed the wrong woman for Edge's mother at first. Nice one cameraman.


That'll be edited out of the US broadcast (what has been put on YouTube and places appears to be the unedited version with dodgy camerawork and the such like as well).

Really nice tribute to Edge, one of the best episodes of SmackDown! in a few years. He'll leave a major void on the blue side of things.

I suspect he may write another autobiography covering from 2004 to now in the next few years.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

I wish the Youtube version is coming on in USA, edited out the errors but the whole show should be there.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm just glad I could finally get emotional about Edge leaving. On RAW I didn't feel anything, but watching the ending of Smackdown I was able to shed manly tears...at least I hope they were manly.

Also, this now pretty much guarantees Christian the win at Extreme Rules, not matter what Lord Pyro the Stubborn says about it. That dude is going over, end of story. And if they let Del Rio win, Vince is offically the most spiteful, stupid dumbass on the face of the planet.

One more also, but I loved Justin Gabriel in that battle royal. The pop when he eliminated Barrett was awesome, as was his staredown with him. His little sequence with Rey was pretty cool (I never fail to love that spinning kick to the face), but kind of absurd at the same time. Like Rey lifting Gabriel upside down then Gabriel throwing Rey into the air for the 619 transition. Absurd, but cool. But I'm sick of Rey eliminating people that exact same way. Surely, kayfabe speaking, by now people will have learnt: in an over-the-top-rope battle royal, don't try a powerbomb on Rey Mysterio!

P.S: I massively enjoyed Michael Cole getting a 619 to the spine. That was cool.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kofi wasn't squashed and Zeke botched that promo a bit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Also, this now pretty much guarantees Christian the win at Extreme Rules, not matter what Lord Pyro the Stubborn says about it. That dude is going over, end of story. And if they let Del Rio win, Vince is offically the most spiteful, stupid dumbass on the face of the planet.


Or he could just want the feud to actually continue. I'd love it if Christian won, but it won't end the world if Del Rio wins with help and he and Christian continue to feud while they figure out what to do with the face situation on Smackdown.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Drew McIntyre needs something new. He has it in the ring but there is something missing in his character.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Edge is adorable. I've seen this footage how many times now and it's still hard to watch.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Battle Royal was horribly booked. How did Tatsu, Hawkins, Chavo and Masters outlasted Big Show and Ezekiel Jackson?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Edge is adorable. I've seen this footage how many times now and it's still hard to watch.





Agreed, the RAW speech was emotional but I didn't feel too sad about it. I shed a few tears with the SMACKDOWN ceremony.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Kofi wasn't squashed and Zeke botched that promo a bit.


Did he lose clean? Or was it due to Corre involvement?


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Just gonna say, I completely love Edge, fantastic way to go out. He seemed like such a lovely guy (as he did in his book) and I'm glad he got a proper sendoff, I was worried it'd just be the speech and leave thing he got on RAW but I'm thankful he got a proper goodbye.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Even though it was his farwell, he just seemed so happy to be there. The energy he had when he came out for his entrance the second time, the way he could laugh about things while making some really good jokes.

Im kinda getting a mix of being happy and sad while watching it. It was just great and a hell of a way to go out.


----------



## Odairu (Nov 28, 2006)

Have to admit, I had some tears in my eyes at the final Edge segment, about the moment Big Show stepped through the row of applauding Smackdown superstars. Edge had an awesome and honest sendoff, I won't complain. He's a great guy. It was fun how he completly ignored kayfabe and even thanked the writers.

Good show overall. Liked the McIntyre/Rey match and Rhodes' promo. Battle Royal was meh, but Christian winning made up for it. Del Rio vs. Christian is the only logical choice for ER, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

pipsythegypsy said:


> I marked like a mofo when Triple H came out all corporate style with, may I add, a better walk than Vince! All in all I think it was probably the best send-off I've ever seen in wrestling. Thanks for posting the video links!


I know! It was pretty cool to see and most likely a glimpse into the future lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Edge stuff sounds really classy.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

If Christian doesnt win at ER, Vince is officially a complete SOB.

After watching SD, he just fucking has to. Let him have his momemnt ffs Vince, let Edge come down to the ring after he wins, and let them celebrate together.

Just for once, give the people what they want.

Christian has to win, its too perfect....and that is what scares me.

perfect = heat for ADR.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

All I know is that ADR vs. Christian is the best PPV main event the WWE has lined up in years. I for one cannot friggin’ wait. It’s kinda pathetic that it had to come to Edge’s unexpected retirement for them to book something this dramatic. 

Also it had better close out the PPV instead of the Cena/Miz/Truth shitfest or I’m gonna be PISSED. (That’s American pissed as in angry, not UK pissed as in drunk. (I’ll already be drunk.))


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

If Vince is gonna put ADR over in the ladder match just as a way to get him heat, I don't think it will work the way he would hope.

I think it will lead to a certain portion really resenting Del Rio or being indifferent towards Del Rio. It won't be the kind of resentment that translates to boos and heat, it would translate to people being bummed out that the feel good story of all feel good stories was fucked up. It won't translate to *Fuck you Del Rio!* it will translate to *Man, that sucks. What a disappointment*. It would be like when you really fuck up and your mom saying *I'm not mad at you. I am just... really disappointed.*

If they want to get Del Rio heat, then they need to let him take his promos to another level next few weeks. Let him really shit on Edge and his retirement. He already mentioned it this week, but he totally needs to drive home bullet points like *Edge is a coward for backing down* and *what kind of man quits?* more and really put an emphasis on it. If that doesn't get Del Rio heat, then I feel very confident in saying that nothing will.

Personally, I would:
- have ADR cut these ruthless promos on Edge
- Christian intervenes in these promos
- have Christian say he his dedicating the match to Edge (will get more of the Universe behind him)
- have Christian win at the PPV
- have ADR now become obsessed and just be consumed with fulfilling his destiny to where he develops a new mean streak and it adds a new dimension to his current gimmick
- have ADR win the title at whatever PPV, then move ADR to a program like Undertaker and move Christian to a lower program to try and bring up and add credibility to a superstar that needs a rub.

If ADR/Christian closes out the PPV, then I feel Christian is going to win. Edge would be there and they would not waste that kind of moment for a 9:30 match. Yes on SD we kind of had that moment, but the moment was about Edge, not about Christian so they didn't really give away the moment for free. If the match is in the middle of the show, then ADR is winning. That is how I see it.


----------



## austinrockera (Aug 27, 2007)

Much respect for the WWE for giving Edge a well deserved send off. He has been a solid main eventer for years, and even though he wasn't the torch bearer for the company, he is just as important as any other main eventer on the roster.

The question is, will the WWE go on, yes, no one guy will ruin them, or even hurt them that much. However, Edge will be missed for sure.

As far as Christian, if they are ever going to give him the title, now is the time.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

really awesome send-off for edge...no-more E and C is just :sad: the whole SD locker room plus triple HHH coming out was cool....

i agree that ADR can wait for the title, christian should hold the belt, even if it's just from ER PPV to the next PPV...it does make the WHC match at ER exciting, guaranteed 1st time holder, and will vince let a feel good story happen vs getting ADR massive heat.

not sure if the end of the mysterio vs drew M was a botch, guess mcintyre was weak knee'd to go down so early while rey hadn't jumped off the ropes yet 

LOL at wade/slater/gabriel on commentary for a bit with mathews and cole.

thank the lord hornswoggle was not involved in the laycool segment...the layla/michelle feud is being done well,....bert and ernie FTW! :lmao

cody should do more promos in the ring with the lights dimmed...liked that bit.

and finally, love to see how much of that leaked you-tube version of tomorrow's episode actually goes out on-air.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

DAT SMACKDOWN

10/10

Lulz of the night:

- Booker T calling Drew McIntyre Wade Barrett.
- Chavo running around in the battle royal like a drunken retard not knowing what to do.
- Edge breaking kayfabe by thanking "the writers".

Funny how Edge probably had the best promos of his career this past week by just being himself and speaking from his heart.

Did anyone else catch Punk on the ramp with the rest of the Superstars?

I don't think Christian will win at ER, but I am happy to see him being on a PPV competing for a world title.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I'm surprised neither Cena or Taker showed up to give him the goodbye...

Oh, and I too believe Christian will lose at ER. It's too perfect and Vince will need to ruin it by giving the WHC to ADR...


----------



## samsam1704 (Dec 22, 2010)

Cant wait to see the show


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> Ezekiel Jackson completely squashes Kofi


What the fuck man? 

Christian HAS to win at Extreme Rules. Surely Vince can't pass it up under these circumstances. If he does win though, it will be bittersweet, since just like Rey's title win in '06, it will ONLY happen because of the loss of a more successful close one.


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Watched the show earlier. Drew Mcintyre vs Rey Mysterio was good. I've only just started watching again after quite a while away, and it's the first I've seen of Mcintyre. He looks impressive.

All of the Edge stuff at the end was cool. Thank you Edge.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Just watched the show. Cody looks and sounds like a certified nutcase...love it!
Excellent send off for Edge. Both speeches were really heartfelt; so obvious how much it meant to him. Five second pose was a nice touch. Great to see the respect the locker-room clearly has for him, he definitely deserves it.
Corporate HHH looking very sharp just by-the-by.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Great show, the send off nearly had me in tears. Genuinely loved that E&C moment at the end, epic. 

HHH having his own entrance would be my only minor complaint.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

From what I've read from the original post,this is going to be a great Friday night Smackdown.!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

5 Second Pose FTW! That was very emotional send-off, i couldn't help but shed my tears through the whole segment, i still can't believe i won't see Edge on tv again, damn. Thanks for all the memories, Edge.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> What the fuck man?
> 
> Christian HAS to win at Extreme Rules. Surely Vince can't pass it up under these circumstances. If he does win though, *it will be bittersweet, since just like Rey's title win in '06, it will ONLY happen because of the loss of a more successful close one.*


Woah woah...hardly the same is it?

Edge isnt dead mate. He will be back on WWE TV.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Zeke swuashed Kofi? 

Eager to see more of _The Dashing_ Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Edge just shattered kayfabe into oblivion, and I don't give a damn.

I loved Edge when he arrived on the scene as part of the Brood, through his run with Christian and the TLC matches. I stopped watching for a long time so I missed a lot of his time as WHC and WWE Champ, and I'm mad that I missed it now.

Never know what you had until it's gone.

You'll be missed.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The broadcast version was missing the final Edge promo. The show ends with Del Rio standing up on the announce table. I'm guessing WWE deliberately leaked the non-official version so people could see it. 

On the plus side, they added an awesome Edge video package. It's got every great moment in his career on there (even a bit of the live sex celebration). WWE's video production department never fails to produce great stuff.


----------



## Pissed Peep (Sep 22, 2005)

It was a very emotional send off for edge. Loved the 5 second pose. 

I don't think Christian will win but I'm glad that they put him into the WHC Match at Extreme rules. I think Christian vs. Del Rio will be the best match on the PPV.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a surprise they cut the final promo with how much Edge arseraped Kayfabe, but it was such a brilliant speech it deserved to be shown.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> One more also, but I loved Justin Gabriel in that battle royal. The pop when he eliminated Barrett was awesome, as was his staredown with him. His little sequence with Rey was pretty cool (I never fail to love that spinning kick to the face), but kind of absurd at the same time. Like Rey lifting Gabriel upside down then Gabriel throwing Rey into the air for the 619 transition. Absurd, but cool. But I'm sick of Rey eliminating people that exact same way. Surely, kayfabe speaking, by now people will have learnt: in an over-the-top-rope battle royal, don't try a powerbomb on Rey Mysterio!


I agree. The smart thing to do would have been to pull out his old Hurricane DDT and then throw him over the top while he'd still be "dazed". Alas, wrestlers make the same mistakes time after time.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

this sounds like a pretty legit smackdown, really gonna help ADR be a bigger heel


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

So how did the show end in the broadcast? It hasn't been shown yet in the UK and I'm wondering how much they actually cut out...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

whats all the hooplah about the speech being cut? i saw the show on Youtube with the speech intact...they never faded to black after christian won or anything.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> whats all the hooplah about the speech being cut? i saw the show on Youtube with the speech intact...they never faded to black after christian won or anything.


The ending speech is cut on the actual TV broadcast, the show ends with Edge raising Christian's hand in victory and ADR standing on the table...somehow the Smackdown taping got leaked from Tuesday which is why we saw it but it appears WWE is slowly blocking anybody who uploads the speech based on "copyright grounds".


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

so they cut out the five second pose?...........FUCK!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched the Edge speech and I really enjoyed it. Glad they gave him his own retirement speech and he deserved it. Gonna miss him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The tribute video for Edge was great, but man, Three Doors Down? If you ever wanted to know how truly out of touch the WWE are...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I already said it but Edge is just too damn adorable (Layla is a close second). I still think he should have hung it up a year or two ago but this episode was a well deserved tribute to him. We'll see him around sooner than later in some capacity.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Reservoir Angel said:


> *I'm just glad I could finally get emotional about Edge leaving.* On RAW I didn't feel anything, but watching the ending of Smackdown I was able to shed manly tears...at least I hope they were manly.
> 
> Also, this now pretty much guarantees Christian the win at Extreme Rules, not matter what Lord Pyro the Stubborn says about it. That dude is going over, end of story. And if they let Del Rio win, Vince is offically the most spiteful, stupid dumbass on the face of the planet.
> 
> ...


I felt the same. When he announced his retirement I don't think it really hit me how much I'm going to miss him. After watching SD and seeing the send off they gave him I finally shed my tears. He was one of guys who got me into wrestling. Edge will really missed.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Random fact: if you watch the leaked part 1 of SD you hear the WHAT chants during ADR's promo but on TV it is completely muted out :lmao, so blatantly obvious as you can tell when they pipe in sounds in the TV broadcast tonight.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm watching Smackdown now...and good lord is Heath Slater a fucking idiot.

LOL at Josh Matthews saying to Heath, "Did you just say 'seen'??? Where are you from?"


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Always a joy to see Kofi Jobber getting squashed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi clearly didn't job, it was a decent back and forth match. I'm worried about his status in the company though.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> I'm watching Smackdown now...and good lord is Heath Slater a fucking idiot.
> 
> LOL at Josh Matthews saying to Heath, "Did you just say 'seen'??? Where are you from?"


That's why he's not gonna go anywhere after him and Gabriel part ways. He's decent in the ring but on the mic he makes me want to either facepalm with a spiked glove on, or punch him with the aforementioned glove.

I don't like Big Show but every time Heath's been hit with the Knockout Punch I've cheered.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I want dashing Cody Rhodes back

This new gimmick sucks -_-


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Rhodes has really improved at doing promo's in the past year. I'm thoroughly enjoying his character atm.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Barbie > Bratz

I think Kong's vignette is scaring little kids. XD


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Malenko and Chavo sighting!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

what was the name of the song or who sang the song during the Edge clip?


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> what was the name of the song or who sang the song during the Edge clip?


When you're young by 3 Doors Down.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, I'd actually watch that film. Looks pretty good.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is looking EXTRA hot tonight!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So the last words Edge has on camera after officially relinquishing the title go to... Rosa Mendez? What?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So Randy Orton is the playing the "calling out your kiddie diddling" guy in that movie? Classic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"That's the dumbest question I've ever seen". And you were a school teacher, McCool?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ass Buster said:


> "That's the dumbest question I've ever seen". And you were a school teacher, McCool?


Maybe she taught at Heath Slater's school?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Kelly Kelly squashing my Layla 
Fuck, a Laycool split. Why!? -.-


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Red Gate said:


> Kelly Kelly squashing my Layla
> Fuck, a Laycool split. Why!? -.-


I think they should have split and turned Layla face 6 months ago.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

JTG First eliminated
Lol not surprised.


----------



## cvspartan (Apr 4, 2011)

Lol Booker T "What da hell"


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

The ending I saw on youtube was miles better than that


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh* They aired the hug between Edge and Christian. I knew Christian wasn't winning but them airing "their moment" tonight seals it.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Yep,they cut a lot of shit out at the end.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Well....I'm still not going to hold my breath, BUT they did cut out all of that stuff with the 5-second pose....and it's kind of weird that WWE went out of their way to have that Edge/Del Rio staredown where Edge refused to shake Del Rio's hand. Could lead to something maybe?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> *sigh* They aired the hug between Edge and Christian. I knew Christian wasn't winning but them airing "their moment" tonight seals it.


HOWEVER, they left off the 5 second pose. That's key. 

That's *the* moment IMO as it regards to E & C. The final 5 second pose to be E & C after Christian wins the world title? We can dream (that's most likely all it will be is a Peep's dream, so I digress)


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

el dandy said:


> HOWEVER, they left off the 5 second pose. That's key.
> 
> That's *the* moment IMO as it regards to E & C. The final 5 second pose to be E & C after Christian wins the world title? We can dream (that's most likely all it will be is a Peep's dream, so I digress)


Two words. WWE.com Exclusive.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Unsexed said:


> Two words. WWE.com Exclusive.


9 words: That takes the wind right our of our sails.

lol


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

el dandy said:


> 9 words: That takes the wind right our of our sails.
> 
> lol


root 9 words: Deal with it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> *sigh* They aired the hug between Edge and Christian. I knew Christian wasn't winning but them airing "their moment" tonight seals it.


I don't get how a hug&"their moment"for Edge's retirement equal to Christian winning the world title or not at the ppv!!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> I don't get how a hug&"their moment"for Edge's retirement equal to Christian winning the world title or not at the ppv!!


Don't question Pyro. His self-induced delusional reality will crumble around him and he'll have to face the real world. That could cost him his sanity, dude. Come on, be cool!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ass Buster said:


> Wow, I'd actually watch that film. Looks pretty good.


Yeah. That might be the first WWE Film that actually looks good.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Don't question Pyro. His self-induced delusional reality will crumble around him and he'll have to face the real world. That could cost him his sanity, dude. Come on, be cool!


He truly is a mixed bag of messed up marbles. 

Such a defeatist attitude, and even when he said Christian wouldn't win the Rumble, he tried to rationalize his incorrect prediction by stating that he was merely joking/kidding around. Very irrational behaviour.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They aired the show in its entirety overseas or something I think. Youtube has a version posted with it all included on broadcast. http://www.youtube.com/user/TeamOrtonV1#p/u/7/L1Sl6eJ3H3g


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Chris Benoit was in Edge tribute video surprising.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

xhbkx said:


> Chris Benoit was in Edge tribute video surprising.


They didn't really show him, they just showed his leg and his tights.


----------



## cvspartan (Apr 4, 2011)

Triple H at Edge's farewell reminded me of the Undertaker at Flair's farewell


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Louie85TX said:


> I don't get how a hug&"their moment"for Edge's retirement equal to Christian winning the world title or not at the ppv!!


Because that's a "special" moment and it's supposed to be saved for when Christian wins the world title. They're not going to do it twice, it never happens. If they wasted it tonight then that proves they have no plans of repeating it, and they wouldn't have Christian win the belt and NOT have Edge come out because the entire point of him getting a reign would be as a tribute.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pyro, always the optimist.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

selfmademob said:


> When you're young by 3 Doors Down.


Thank you!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Pyro, always the optimist.


Well, what am I supposed to think? Even if I was optimistic, you'd have to seriously delude yourself to think that Vince is going to give the world title to a guy he's never liked and never seen anything in, and not only that, but a guy who's old during a youth movement, over his personal pet project that he's pushed so far up everyone's asses that he won the Royal Rumble in under 6 months with the company. And in giving that guy the world title, he'll get a ton of heat with the aftermath of the situation. Because everybody wants Christian to win, not only because he's insanely superior to Del Rio, but also because of Edge's retirement, ADR will get big heat for ruining the feelgood moment and then mocking Edge afterwards.

There's no reason to believe, whatsoever, that Vince is planning on giving Christian the title. You can want him to win as much as you want, but all of the evidence is pointing to a Del Rio title reign. He would've won at WrestleMania as it were if it weren't for the WWE wanting to throw Edge a bone and finally give him a world title retention at WrestleMania because his career was winding down. (retirement right now or no retirement)

They might as well not even have this match because as far as I'm concerned, Del Rio is the world champion already.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Edge seems like a great guy sad to see him go


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> *sigh* They aired the hug between Edge and Christian. I knew Christian wasn't winning but them airing "their moment" tonight seals it.


You are the biggest fucking idiot on this board. You post as if you were in every meeting involving Vince McMahon.

Stop being so cynical, it was Edge's last Smackdown, after saying his goodbyes it would have been stupid for him not to have a last moment with Christian. Christian has just as much chance of winning the title as Del Rio.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

A - Christian won't win. Even Edge would have lost at Extreme Rules if he didn't retire.
B - That exclusive on WWE.com of E+C and his last speech was so heartbreaking, will miss you Edge =(


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

FWIW, there is a #christian4champ campaign starting on twitter now..joey styles and john morrison approve, i am sure vince listens to them eh? 

one thing is for sure, ADR winning at ER will make him a hate figure on the interwebz.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> *sigh* They aired the hug between Edge and Christian. I knew Christian wasn't winning but them airing "their moment" tonight seals it.


:lmao

Come on, Pyro, just chill and wait for ER to see what'll happen.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The storyline is now calling for Christian to win the title at ER. Who cares if they already had 'their moment' or whatever, it was a hug as Edge retired. Christian finally winning the world title and them having a celebration is a different thing entirely. I think Christian wins at ER.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Best Smackdown since.... whatever

i never cried so loud since The Notebook


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

cvspartan said:


> Triple H at Edge's farewell reminded me of the Undertaker at Flair's farewell


What, the fact that it was so random?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> The storyline is now calling for Christian to win the title at ER. Who cares if they already had 'their moment' or whatever, it was a hug as Edge retired. Christian finally winning the world title and them having a celebration is a different thing entirely. I think Christian wins at ER.


God, I hope so...

Maybe Clay and Rodriguez try to get involved and Edge comes in for the save. One final Con-chair-to on Del Rio, and Christian wins.....I can dream.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> God, I hope so...
> 
> Maybe Clay and Rodriguez try to get involved and Edge comes in for the save. One final Con-chair-to on Del Rio, and Christian wins.....I can dream.


Unfortunately Con-chair-to's aren't allowed nowadays.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Unfortunately Con-chair-to's aren't allowed nowadays.


Edge gave one to kane a couple of months ago.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Unfortunately Con-chair-to's aren't allowed nowadays.


When done correctly, the chairs should not even really make contact with the head.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Unfortunately Con-chair-to's aren't allowed nowadays.


Oh I know. They can have a PG con-chair-to to the ribs instead.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

4hisdamnself said:


> Best Smackdown since.... whatever
> 
> i never cried so loud since The Notebook


Why were you watching The Notebook?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

el dandy said:


> When done correctly, the chairs should not even really make contact with the head.


That's only half the issue, the other is that kids might copy it. Sure, WWE always tell people not to try it at home but kids still do and you can guarentee some idiot parents would try to sue if someone was seriously hurt as a result. The disclaimer would mean WWE ought to win but not before months of negative publicity.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

What a strange show... Do we expect Edge back next week at all?

A Smackdown review for my Peeps!


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Red Gate said:


> Kelly Kelly squashing my Layla
> Fuck, a Laycool split. Why!? -.-


cause kong will be the most entertaining thing now


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am...interested in the LayCool storyline :side:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

its so quiet for ADR you can hear his ring announcer clap



Orton's new movie:

Teacher:...I'm a teacher..its what I am
Kid...I'm a writer..it's what I am

Orton...I kick people in the head


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> I am...interested in the LayCool storyline :side:


If Layla isn't a raving homosexual then I don't understand any of this storyline.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Just got done watching Smackdown last night and I thought it was a nice show. Glad to see Edge end his WWE career as a face too. It was hard to get behind him as a face in the early part of last decade for some reason. Let's not forget, last year, he returned from his injury as a face, then became a heel after WM 26 against Randy Orton and then became face again. That was odd.

Cody Rhodes continues his descent into this psychotic character even though his face still looks the same before his "surgery." I like it though as his persona kinda reminds me of Mankind when he first debuted. They should continue to keep Cody sadistic and win a lot of his matches so we can take him very seriously. Then he should move up the card as this year goes by. 

Looks like LayCool is now over. It was a long time coming but they have ran their course. Layla should do fine as a face though as we all love her amazing ASSets right guys? Right? McCool should do well as a heel too. She's great in the ring and is pretty tall for a woman. She has what it takes to be the "Undertaker" of the Women's Division (pun intended). 

Christian won the Battle Royal and that was needed to continue his feud with Del Rio. One thing that bothered me about the Battle Royal was the lack of big time main eventers. I hope the Draft will fix this or the WWE should really elevate new guys. I would love to see Christian become World Champion because it is his destiny but I wouldn't be surprised if Del Rio wins it too. Their match should be exciting.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

McCool is gonna fail BIG TIME with no Layla. She's not carrying shit. It was Layla getting all of the reaction during the Natayla/Beth feuds. The whole protection of McCool is about to backfire. Them handing her Diva of the Year Awards and having her win titles without earning them and having a reduced schedule...all about to backfire. I love the Undertaker but there's gonna be a day when I'll personally have a heartfelt chant for his disgusting little blonde trash whelp of a wife.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Michelle McCool is one of the top ring workers in the company. She will do just fine without Layla.


----------

